# Cartier or Rolex.....Which do you prefer??



## BagLuver

I'm thinking of buying a new watch soon, but I can't decide between Rolex and Cartier. What do you think?


----------



## Bee...Bee

Cartier all the way, Rolex is definitely way more accurate but I am a bimbo so I look at the design first.


----------



## Sweetea

Do you know the different prices between the two? I am also thinking of buying a new watch but Rolex is on my mind..


----------



## Japster

I sell both but I am partial to Rolex because it holds it's value so well.  Rolex is one of the few watches that you can take into any pawn shop anywhere in the world and they will ALWAYS buy it.

Rolex also increases their price by 10% regulalry, so your watch will hold it's value in the long run.


----------



## BagLuver

The two I'm interested in are:  

Rolex Oyster Perpetual Lady Datejust SS $3575
Cartier Tank Francaise SS $3200


----------



## Japster

Sweetea said:
			
		

> Do you know the different prices between the two? I am also thinking of buying a new watch but Rolex is on my mind..


 
This Cartier Tank new retails for around $3100 (I sell it for about $2700) if that gives you an idea compared to the Rolex that we talked about.


----------



## pursemember

Japster said:
			
		

> I sell both but I am partial to Rolex because it holds it's value so well.  Rolex is one of the few watches that you can take into any pawn shop anywhere in the world and they will ALWAYS buy it.
> 
> Rolex also increases their price by 10% regulalry, so your watch will hold it's value in the long run.


  and when it comes to watches i think the inner part counts. and i take a manufacture mechanical movement anytime over a 5$ eta quartz one. so rolex all the way or a mechanical cartier. but a quartz cartier is definately not worth the money and moreso will depreciate in value as fast as you can say "burnt money"


----------



## bellabags

I prefer Cartier as I own one. I had an x-boyfriend who owned several Rolex watches and they did not keep the best time. I have heard that from quite a few people actually but no doubt they do hold their value.


----------



## pursemember

about the time keeping. of course a mechanical watch (automatic or manually wound) are never as accurate as a quartz one but rolex has nearly all their watches are official chronometer certified which means they keep their time up to their standarts. but of course it has to be adjusted properly (put on a timescale etc) and maintained every 5 yyears.


----------



## Japster

I wrote a tutorial on taking care of/keeping the time accurate on Rolexes:
http://reviews.ebay.com/How-to-keep-your-Rolex-from-losing-time_W0QQugidZ10000000001227202


----------



## Sweetea

Good information ladies. Thanks!
Bagluver, Well, I think I will go Rolex all the way!  But I am still looking for the perfect one I want. 
Japster, ooh I keep thinking about that watch! You are so bad!LOL


----------



## BagLuver

Thanks for all the information!  I think I'm leaning toward the Rolex, but I'm still undecided.


----------



## boku

lilach said:
			
		

> and when it comes to watches i think the inner part counts. and i take a manufacture mechanical movement anytime over a 5$ eta quartz one. so rolex all the way or a mechanical cartier. but a quartz cartier is definately not worth the money and moreso will depreciate in value as fast as you can say "burnt money"


 

lilach, is right. Cartier quartz watches don't use their own movements. When compared to rolex, everything is in house. 

My DH says you can visit www.timezone.com for info on all kinds of watches.


----------



## pursemember

oh my exhusband was (is) a member on that forum he is big time into complicated watches and collects them(and infected me with his watch bug)
very informative indeed


----------



## tod

I think both are great. Personally though, i'm a Cartier lover and always loved its subtle class.


----------



## Japster

BTW, didn't mean to insult anyone with a love for Cartier.  Afterall I do sell it too. LOL.  But I just favor pieces that are well-made, that hold their value and that are somewhat unusual.  
I hear people say, "Well I see Rolex everywhere."  but there are SOOOOOOO many different types of bezels, bracelets and combinations.  From amazing solid pink gold antique Rolexes with tiny bands from the mid 1900's to diamond covered presidents.  

And I hope that my guide on how to keep your Rolex time accurate helps.


----------



## LV Rawks

Hmmm, I don't have either so I really don't know!  I adore my Omega, but certainly would not mind owning a Rolex!


----------



## Irissy

Go for Rolex!


----------



## Bee...Bee

lilach said:
			
		

> and when it comes to watches i think the inner part counts. and i take a manufacture mechanical movement anytime over a 5$ eta quartz one. so rolex all the way or a mechanical cartier. but a quartz cartier is definately not worth the money and moreso will depreciate in value as fast as you can say "burnt money"


 
lol, most 'basic' Cartier watches have a $10 ETA automatic movement, is that any better? I think the cheapest Cartier with a decent Jaeger Le-Coultre (Manufacture) movement must be the 42mm steel Pasha and that's more than $6,000. You can get a way better watch mechanically at that price.

I agree with all the ladies that Rolex are so much superior inside wise but I don't think you buy a Cartier watch for the movement, you buy it just for the face (I do anyway:greengrin. My personal preference is a Tank over an Oyster Perpetual because I don't appreciate the difference between the Rolex models, to me they all look the same .


----------



## bagluv

I Have Both, So Does My Husband (As I Mentioned Before He Has A Nice Collection).......I Wear My Cartier Much More. 

If We Are Talking Investments ~ Rolex! 

Remember, When Buying You Are One That Has To Wear It (& Look @ It!).......So Be Happy With It!


----------



## print*model

I LOVE my Rolex but would like to add a Cartier one day too.  Either way you go, you will be happy with your watch!


----------



## bag.lover

I prefer the styles of Cartier's watches for sure. I love my Pasha. 
I would like to get Tank in the future. =)


----------



## summertime

I have an automatic Girard-Perregaux. Like a Rolex, I guess.  It's made in a little workshop/factory in Switzerland.  Retails for around $3000 in basic stainless with 14K detailing. 

I did a bunch of research and got it for Xmas in 2004 - I've worn it every day since I've gotten it (about 18 months) and it keeps time 'okay'. It runs about a minute fast every week. Not bad, but I do have to reset it every 2 weeks. For a $3000 watch that seems a little strange.  I know I should have sent it in for an adjustment during the 1-year warranty.   

Anyway...the big problem I'm having and I've never heard of this or anticipated it when I was trying to decide is ...when I fly my watch doesn't react well to the subtle changes in pressure and in the day following the flight the :censor:  thing leaks oil!  UGH.....it's gross and gets all over my wrist.  Now I finally figured out what was causing it and now I have this elaborate routine where I check into my hotel and then scrub my watch before I do anything else.  

I don't know if a quartz would avoid this since it has lubricant as well, but I have NEVER had a problem with this with any quartz watch I've ever owned.  So, at the moment, I'm down on my beloved, much anticipated and much desired, hauty-tauty automatic Swiss watch.


----------



## Ozzysmom

BagLuver said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of buying a new watch soon, but I can't decide between Rolex and Cartier. What do you think?



I actually own both.  I have the Cartier tank medium in s/s and a Rolex ladies s/s white face datejust.


----------



## Ozzysmom

BagLuver said:
			
		

> The two I'm interested in are:
> 
> Rolex Oyster Perpetual Lady Datejust SS $3575
> Cartier Tank Francaise SS $3200



Those are the two I have, love them both.


----------



## Kellybag

I have them both...

My 2 cents...Rolex for the actual mechanics/workmanship.  Don't buy into the resale of it all...buyers try to steal it from you practically.  It also takes quite a while for you to gain back the actual cost.

Cartier...I feel you buy for the look more than the mechanics.

I have never ever had a single problem with either brand.  They both work fine and the co.'s stand behind them both.

I say you have to buy what you love and want to look at day after day and year after year.  It is an investment.  They are both classic.

I do have to say the rolex style stays the same, but some reason you can see the age in the model over time.  Not meaning they get beat up, but they do look their age after a while.  Cartier stays pretty much the same over time.

OH...which do I like better...depends on the mood!


----------



## BagLuver

Thanks so much for your input!  I think I've decided to go with the Rolex.  I hope to get the Cartier later - I love them both!


----------



## bb10lue

cartier~totally i love with the styles


----------



## Coldplaylover

I have the Cartier Panther but I use it like jewelry and wear my Rolexes everyday.


----------



## birkinbabe

I have both and I love both.  Rolex is more high-maintenance because of the movement, whereas the Cartier I have runs on a battery, so it's low maintenance.  I think Rolex has a few models that run on a battery, but not many.  Cartier, likewise may have some automatic models, but I don't know how many.  Each is a different experience.


----------



## trishhh

i own a Cartier Santos and a Rolex Oyster Perpetual datejust. Both watches are great!


----------



## GTOFan

I like Cartier and my sister like Rolex's. Just a taste preference!


----------



## annanas

cartier for me, i just suit a rectangular face better than a round one.


----------



## Carrie Bradshaw

I am going to buy myself a watch in the coming few weeks, was wondering your ladies' opinion on the contrast between the two. Which holds time better? Which retains value better? TIA...


----------



## imgg

Rolex all the way......holds time and value waaaayyyy better.  I like Cartier too, but it pales next to the Rolex.  Try them on and then decide.


----------



## gemski107

Rolex definitly!!!

I get so many admiring glances when i wear mine, although i get a few looks also where people make it obvious that they think its fake lol!!


----------



## jennipuh

definitely the rolex!  it'll retain its value longer.


----------



## chag

Rolex


----------



## ashlend

I'm trying to make the same decision myself. I think a serious watch is going to be my Christmas bonus present to myself next year (this year it was an LV) :shame:  

If you want the better watch, definitely go Rolex -- the movement in Cartier watches doesn't justify the price at all. But I do think that a Cartier tank is one of the most functional watches you can own. I love the way they can go from casual to practically black tie. I haven't seen a Rolex for women that has the same versatility.

For myself, I'll probably just go try some on and see which I like better.  

Ash


----------



## jayge

I just bought the two tone mid size Tank Francaise.  What I loved about the Cartier is the fact that it sits flatter on your wrist and seems less bulky.  Also I think it's a little more versatile than some of the Rolexes.  At the end of the day it's personal preference; I'm not worried about the watch retaining its value. 

I already have my eye on my next one, the Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso Duetto.  It is really a gorgeous watch and very different than many I've looked at.


----------



## imgg

jayge said:


> I just bought the two tone mid size Tank Francaise.  What I loved about the Cartier is the fact that it sits flatter on your wrist and seems less bulky.  Also I think it's a little more versatile than some of the Rolexes.  At the end of the day it's personal preference; I'm not worried about the watch retaining its value.



That's funny, one of the reason's I like Rolex better is the fact it sits up higher on your arm as opposed to sitting flat like the Cartier.  I really like both watches but the Rolex is a much better made watch. I like the fact its waterproof so you never have to take it off and if you get the right model, you don't have to worry about scratches etc.


----------



## tweetie

Definitely Rolex - much better made and better resale


----------



## princess

I also say Rolex.


----------



## saligator

Its a matter of your personal style. Which do you want on your wrist?

I agree that the Rolex will hold its value and be more durable. There are also tons of different styles of Rolex and you'll be able to select one that really expresses your individual preferences. 

I have a Cartier. At the time, it seemed to work better with my wardrobe and lifestyle than the Rolex. Its not that durable, and its kind of "precious"--I wear it for work, and that's about it. I say if you want a durable watch that holds its value, go Rolex, if you really love the Cartiers, go for it. 

How important to you is the resale value? Do you plan on selling it or anything?


----------



## lil*miz*vixen

rolex all the way~


----------



## Rockerchic

Rolex! I never take mine off.


----------



## Tanja

Cartier! I'm not a big Rolex fan too bling bling for me and too bulky. I just love my Tank, it sits nicely on my arm and to me it looks more understated than a Rolex.


----------



## Zisjen

I have the Cartier stainless midsize Tank Francaise.  I've worn it every day since I got it in 2003.  It fits my wrist perfectly - but I wanted a larger ladies watch.

I tried on the small mens Rolex's and they just weren't me, although I love the way the larger ones look on men.

Jennifer


----------



## bag.lover

I went for Cartier, I'm happy with my choice.


----------



## imgg

bag.lover said:


> I went for Cartier, I'm happy with my choice.



Congrats!!!  I really love Cartier too!  Such a clean looking watch!


----------



## mangowife

Interesting thread... I don't know much about watches and watch brands.  

I was in Grand Cayman just before Christmas (a cruise!) and the shopping was just AMAZING for luxury goods, esp watches.  DH bought himself a nice watch, I'm so glad he finally was willing to spend a large amount of money on himself.  I was a good girl and held back this time.    Although, I tried on a Cartier Midsize Tank Francoise.... oooooo... I was in love!


----------



## obsessedshopper

my aunt gave me a rolex oyster and my husband gave me a pink cartier roadster. although its around the same price i think the rolex will retain it's value better. but i just looooove my cartier. hehe.

get the cartier.


----------



## BTBF

Cartier is more chic than Rolex.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Cartier is the best for me for daily use, more sleek and classic... I do like Rolex when I want a litltle more bling.


----------



## seahorse

how about a chopard?


----------



## gucci fan

i think the cartier looks more young and chic.


----------



## whistlerchic

This thread seems heavily in favour of Rolex, and I am not going to debate it's quality.  I have just never seen a Rolex that is nearly as stunning as the Cartier Tank Francais.  I absolutely LUST that watch.  It's gorgeous everywhere from grocery shopping to a wedding... My personal opinion - Cartier.  I just loooooooove that watch.


----------



## cutestmomever

Cartier! I have both of them. It's PIA** to wind when you don't wear Rolex  for a day or so. Cartier fits better on your wrist .


----------



## fieryfashionist

Rolex.  My mom has a gold with diamond bezel, and it is stunning, but more importantly, retains its value.  I'm sure whatever you choose will be beautiful! 

-Minal


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi seahorse... Chopard with flaoting diamonds is sooo pretty - I would love that for my birthday! 

-Minal


----------



## mlredo

seahorse said:


> how about a chopard?


 
Seahorse,I love my Stainless Happy Diamond Sport!!  Amazingly enough it is the watch that gets the most comments!!! It really makes me happy too!

I have a Cartier stainless Tank and an gold American  Tank w/strap.  I love the American! It is probably my favorite watch.  It is so comfy and I feel  so "tall  and cosmopolitan" when I wear it!   I believe the Cartiers' have a decent enough resale compared to Rolex.  Although I have never owned a Rolex,  I tried some on when seeking to purchase a dress watch and they just didn't feel right on me, ended up with a Reverso Jauger. I believe some Rolexs' look amazing on the right person!
Have you tried any on? I would get one that compliments your personal style!


----------



## fuyumi

Between this 2, I will say the Rolex although I love the Chopard collection for ladies even more.


----------



## handbagdreamer

I have both and have owned for years . . . the Cartier keeps much better time than my Rolex . . .  any of my watches with the automatic timekeeping (whatever the technical name is) aren't as accurate as the ones with the battery . . .


----------



## More lv please

BTBF said:


> Cartier is more chic than Rolex.


 
I agree.  Cartier seems more classic and is not as ubiquitous as Rolex.  I have wanted a Cartier gold and steel Santos for sooooo long!


----------



## oregonfanlisa

I think Cartier and Chopard make more feminine looking watches.  I can't get past the masculinity of Rolex, but that's just me. 

I have a 32mm Cartier Pasha as well as a plated Trinity (that I dont' wear anymore).  Love my Pasha.  Named my sweet dog Pasha.  Can put a leather strap on it and change the look.  Also has a removable diamond grid (not sure if they make that style anymore).  However, the movement has been fussy lately and after getting it serviced for $500, still having some issues.

I have two Chopard La Strada watches, and am hoping for a Happy Sport XL with 7 floating diamonds that has been in recent magazine ads.  I love the personal customer service from the South Coast Plaza store.  Extremely happy with their staff, and especially manager Craig.

So I vote for Chopard!  

Lisa


----------



## rolexgirl

OHHHHHHH- Rolex all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Junkenpo

I really really like both brands, though I'm more familiar with rolex at this point... if you're really into watches, I'd recommend the Timezone forum as they've got great watch knowledge (and lots of people willing to post pix of their watches!)....  


I guess it depends on how noticeable you want your watch... I'd guess most folks would recognize rolex first, and would be interested to learn that Cartier also does watches... 

I like Breguet watches, Patek is great, too... tho my to-die-for fave is the A.Lange & Sohne DoubleSplit ...which is waaaay out my price range, and is a men's watch anyway.


----------



## More lv please

Junkenpo said:


> I really really like both brands, though I'm more familiar with rolex at this point... if you're really into watches, I'd recommend the Timezone forum as they've got great watch knowledge (and lots of people willing to post pix of their watches!)....



Great site; thanks for the tip!  (Though it doesn't seem to be as easy to navigate as tPF  )


----------



## TravelBug

I agree that Cartier is more feminine and romantic.  Both are great brands for watches, you can't go wrong with either.  I have a Rolex - don't know the official name but a stainless steel with pink dial and the numbers 3, 6, 9, and a Cartier Tank Francoise.  I tend to wear the Cartier when I feel like dressing up and going on a date with DH.  The Rolex that I have is more a day-to-day type of watch for me.  It all depends on what style you want.


----------



## mlredo

Junkenpo said:


> I guess it depends on how noticeable you want your watch... I'd guess most folks would recognize rolex first, and would be interested to learn that Cartier also does watches...


Your right, the Rolex is probably more recognizable due to its design and substance.
Funny thing, the first Rolex was made in England (not Switzerland) in 1910. The first Cartier watch was designed and sold in 1904, it was the Santos and remarkably similar to the same Santos sold today. The Tank Francoise that we know today came around a decade later.


----------



## Lisasbags

I love my Rolex.


----------



## tigergirl

i'm also looking at buying myself either the cartier roadster or a rolex & i'm having a hard time deciding which one would be an overall stylish & versatile...my divorce present to myself.  How does a girl decide?


----------



## papillon216

Rolex is a good investment.


----------



## bubbleliciousis

i like the cartier design better but the rolex holds its value better. 

as such, i decided NOT to buy or wear any watches and i use my cell phone for the time.  the $$ has been invested in bags, shoes, clothes etc....


----------



## annanas

from what i hear rolexes hold their value better but i don't like any of the styles.  so cartier it is for me!


----------



## keykey36

I gave my Rolex to my little sister for her graduation present.
But you wait...I will be getting a bigger and better one real soon!
In the meantime, I have to wear my "Michelle" which I LOVE!


----------



## scfrey

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my cartier mid size two tone tank. I neer go a day without wearing it. It is stunning, comfortable on the wrist and much classier than a rolex I think.  Rolex are too bulky. If youtry the tank you will love the way it is curved to fit your wrist. Try it...and then of course get what you want


----------



## lots2spend

Rolex for resale, Cartier for a look. IMO vintage Cartier (with expanding numbers and the oval case) screams class.


----------



## tempest

i LOVE Cartier. I love the pasha watch. White gold face & black band. It's one of my favorites & it matches everything. Rolex is just too sporty & masculine for me. i thought about buying one once, but couldn't see myself actually wearing it.


----------



## tigergirl

it seems like the consensus is still divided and although the cartier tank design is classic, i love, love, love the roadster. yes, its large but oh, so beautiful. I'm almost 100% sure I'll be buying the roadster because i rather collect and don't intend to sell it.  If I can't part with my MJ's, LV's, Botkier's, Gucci's..how could i part with Cartier?  Isn't it all about the acquistion & the collecting?


----------



## seahorse

Hi mlredo, I'm seriously considering my very first major watch purchase, and oh boy isn't that tough!    Everytime when I'm about to press that Submit Order button, I start to second guess 

I'm a conservative person, and would like to make a good investment on my first fine watch, you know, something that'll last through the years.  I've gone through the Rolex vs Cartier mind battle, stepped back from the Patek Philippe vs Piaget price range, trust me it's painful ush:  

Right now I'm favoring the Chopard Happy Snow 28mm, what do you think of that?  BTW is the  Chopard too thick?  


http://www.atlantictime.com/patek-philippe-watches-49.html




mlredo said:


> Seahorse,I love my Stainless Happy Diamond Sport!!  Amazingly enough it is the watch that gets the most comments!!! It really makes me happy too!
> 
> I have a Cartier stainless Tank and an gold American  Tank w/strap.  I love the American! It is probably my favorite watch.  It is so comfy and I feel  so "tall  and cosmopolitan" when I wear it!   I believe the Cartiers' have a decent enough resale compared to Rolex.  Although I have never owned a Rolex,  I tried some on when seeking to purchase a dress watch and they just didn't feel right on me, ended up with a Reverso Jauger. I believe some Rolexs' look amazing on the right person!
> Have you tried any on? I would get one that compliments your personal style!


----------



## seahorse

Hi Minal, I'm seriously thinking to go for it!    What do you think of the Happy Snow for a graduation gift? (for myself, ) 



fieryfashionist said:


> Hi seahorse... Chopard with flaoting diamonds is sooo pretty - I would love that for my birthday!
> 
> -Minal


----------



## GLuXuRy

Rolly for sure ... may i suggest looking at Brietling ?


----------



## Bee...Bee

seahorse said:


> Hi mlredo, I'm seriously considering my very first major watch purchase, and oh boy isn't that tough!  Everytime when I'm about to press that Submit Order button, I start to second guess
> 
> I'm a conservative person, and would like to make a good investment on my first fine watch, you know, something that'll last through the years. I've gone through the Rolex vs Cartier mind battle, stepped back from the Patek Philippe vs Piaget price range, trust me it's painful ush:
> 
> Right now I'm favoring the Chopard Happy Snow 28mm, what do you think of that? BTW is the Chopard too thick?


 
I think Chopard Happy Sport with just the round diamonds is more classic than the Happy Snow and would I be wrong to say that Happy Snow comes with a rubber strap which I think sucks in comparison to leather straps for the Happy Sport? As for Patek vs. Piaget, Patek all the way (actually I am a bit biased because I want a Patek minute repeater for my husband, LOL)!

But back to Cartier vs. Rolex, it is a no brainer for me really: if you want to be an female paratrooper, buy the Rolex but if you want to be a lady, buy the Cartier. May be I'll demonstrate using pics:







Both the Pasha and the Submariner are diving watches (though of different depths, LOL). I'll pick the one on the right any day. Actually can I also say that I don't like Rolex at all - I think it is slightly unrefined - and I am trying to get my husband to throw away this Submariner!


----------



## seahorse

Hi Bee!  I like the Pasha!  and seriously considered this too: please tell me what you think, cuz I'm still deciding  Cartier Pasha C Limited Edition Mauve/Periwinkle Midsize Watch W3108199

The problem is I have extremely tiny wrists, 6inchs?  (no I'm not anorexic, just have tiny bones  I'm 5'5)  so a 35mm watch is way too huge.  Yes the Happy Snow has rubber band, but that can be easily fixed, just order another replacement band.


----------



## chodessa

Rolex holds it's value much better, if you're lucky it might go up in value after you buy it!! 
I've had both brands and I always end up migrating to another rolex...it's the classic high end watch.....plus no batteries!!!!!


----------



## Balchlfen

I adore my Rolex - mine is extremely pretty and feminine   It is the Gold Rolesor with champagne dial set in diamonds. I have never owned such a beautiful watch. It took me years to save for and it was worth every penny  

BUT.......I love cartier as well and am now saving for a Pasha


----------



## Bee...Bee

seahorse said:


> Hi Bee! I like the Pasha! and seriously considered this too: please tell me what you think, cuz I'm still deciding  Cartier Pasha C Limited Edition Mauve/Periwinkle Midsize Watch W3108199
> 
> The problem is I have extremely tiny wrists, 6inchs? (no I'm not anorexic, just have tiny bones  I'm 5'5) so a 35mm watch is way too huge. Yes the Happy Snow has rubber band, but that can be easily fixed, just order another replacement band.


 
My wrist is about 6 inches as well (I'm 5'7" though ) but I think 35mm is fine. I mean the Pasha in the pic is actually 42mm and it 'overflows' from my wrist. I might get a pic up when there is more light but I think it is OK given that Pasha is quite a feminine watch and the fashion is now for bigger watches and I think that this looks better than a Panerai (44 or 40mm).

I think 35mm watch is a good size but there is a slight snag with that Pasha. When you buy a Cartier watch, you want the traditional blue hands and the sapphire cabochon and unfortunately no 35mm Pasha has these two characteristics bur if you don't mind then it is a great choice because it's at a really good price and still has that distinctive screw-down crown cover.


----------



## annanas

Bee...Bee said:


> But back to Cartier vs. Rolex, it is a no brainer for me really: if you want to be an female paratrooper, buy the Rolex but if you want to be a lady, buy the Cartier. May be I'll demonstrate using pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both the Pasha and the Submariner are diving watches (though of different depths, LOL). I'll pick the one on the right any day. Actually can I also say that I don't like Rolex at all - I think it is slightly unrefined - and I am trying to get my husband to throw away this Submariner!






actually that's probably the first rolex i've ever liked!  so if you want your husband to throw it away, have him throw it the nw3 way


----------



## Suzie

Have you ever thought of Ebel. They have beautiful watches also..


----------



## mikez97

Tag does make their own watches. They are really just a design company that has watches made for them. Rolex on the other hand makes their own watches and does not change designs lightly. A Rolex will always maintain their value.


----------



## BergdorfBlonde

Both!!!   
I collect watches and I love both brands. They are very classy, luxury watches. Whatever you decide, you won't go wrong.


----------



## Lainey

Definitely a Rolex!


----------



## saligator

I think the Rolex will hold its value better, but its really a style choice. Are you hard on stuff? Do you break things? Maybe get a Rolex. Are you fashion and status conscious, wanting to be looking in the now? Maybe Cartier? Maybe there is another brand out there for you...


----------



## yoga1566

My vote is for Cartier! I just love the style of the brand. I've checked out Rolex for a watch that suits my style/taste, but had no luck. But Cartier...I've been drooling over the Roadster for a year now, and I loooove the Pasha (although it doesn't look good on my wrist).

And...you can definitely get deals on Cartiers, but its a lot harder with a Rolex. I'm going to _finally_ buy my Roadster, with a 10% discount, during the Gift Card event at Saks 5th Ave. That means I'll get a $450 gift card to spend on something else, just for buying my Roadster.


----------



## newportgirl

Rolex's are classic, timeless watches, but I equate them with more established and mature women.  Cartier definitely for the more fashionable, young look.

I own the Cartier Roadster SS and absolutely love it when I'm not wearing my other big statement watches.

Whatever you choose will be beautiful!


----------



## Lola24

newportgirl said:


> Rolex's are classic, timeless watches, but I equate them with more established and mature women.  Cartier definitely for the more fashionable, young look.
> 
> I own the Cartier Roadster SS and absolutely love it when I'm not wearing my other big statement watches.
> 
> Whatever you choose will be beautiful!



I think you need to open your mind to other rolex styles or size options, I really don't think they are all THAT mature looking, the yacht master is a cool option for a sporty look and some of the changes they've made to the datejust recently I think makes it comparable in style/age category to your Roaster (which is an awesome watch)...take a look @ my 31 mm datejust.


----------



## Bee...Bee

Found a pic of Rolex. I am not quite sure what is going on or how to take it and I would appreciate every lady's opinion on it, LOL!







I thought the Panther watch by Cartier is already bad. This is the worst watch I've ever seen by ANYONE!


----------



## Ryan

I've had a Cartier Roadster for three years - love it, and you can change the bracelet out to a leather strap in just minutes without having to go to a jeweler.

I think Cartiers are much more elegant and chic than Rolexes.  Every trashy guy wants a big, honking Rolex when he makes his first $$ (or when he wants to look like he made $$) but a Cartier is much classier.

Ryan


----------



## kristie

Hello ladies, so you all helped me decide between a Chanel J12 or a Rolex....But alas, just when I made up my mind about not getting the J12, I saw the Cartier midsize Francaise and the Cartier ladies Roadster with pink face!! What is a girl to do?? So now the decision comes to either the Midsized Rolex datejust with jubilee band and smooth bezel (I fell in love with a PF ers that was posted) OR one of these two (I am leaning more toward the Roadster) Cartiers.  For those of you who have one or the other, both, or just a humble opinion...please post it! Do Cartier watches hold up as well as Rolexes and hold their value also?  Thank you !!


----------



## imgg

Go for the Rolex, but get the fluted bezel.  It looks more feminine IMO.  I love mine because I never have to take it off.  I shower, bath, swim, dishes and everything else with my watch.  It  still looks brand new!  I like Cartier too, but Rolex is a better made watch and will hold it's value better.  Good luck deciding....can't go wrong with either!


----------



## dvsbo

Its based on personal preference, I have Rolex as well but it sits in the safe while I usually switch b/t my Cartier midsized Tank, Panthere or Bedat. My friend just picked up the Roadster and she loves it, much heavier watch so if you have a small wrist, may  not be for you..but i agree with imgg, you really cant wrong with either. good luck and let us know what you decided..


----------



## Couturegrl

Honestly, Breitling watches are my fav 

But between Cartier and Rolex, I would go with the Rolex


----------



## Royal

I've got both the smooth and fluted bezels on my Rolexes, and I love them both.  In a way, though, the smooth bezel looks sleeker to me.  Either way, the datejust is a great, really attractive watch!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Hard choice!!!  I have to admit though, as much as I love my Cartier tank...I love LOVE my Rolex!  (I said that backwards the first time...lol!)


----------



## Booga1003

i work with watches. and u need to think about the future . Cartier does not have a good resale value as a Rolex. Rolex is an investment and with Rolex you can always change the face and that means a cheaper way to get a new watch. ( face - dials) need more questions please PM me i can help u . ( i work with cartiers, rolex, tag hauer, omegas etc. )


----------



## Kat

I have a Rolex and will be getting a Cartier tank in the near future, so you can see I do love both.  However, Rolex holds it value.  If you are looking for an investment piece go with Rolex.


----------



## secretid

Rolex is a watch maker, Cartier is a jeweller. So from a watch point of view, I think Rolex is the better option. From a jewellery piece point of view, Cartier may be the choice. 
I personally only buy watches from watch makers.


----------



## tweetie

secretid said:


> Rolex is a watch maker, Cartier is a jeweller. So from a watch point of view, I think Rolex is the better option. From a jewellery piece point of view, Cartier may be the choice.
> I personally only buy watches from watch makers.


 
You sound just like my mom!

LOL - I wear a Rolex mid-size now, but absolutely love the look of the Tank Francaise.  I do plan to get a Tank eventually as a dress watch.  But of the 2, Rolex is superior in terms of resale and mechanics.  But on looks alone, it's a personal preference!  Depends on what's more important to you.


----------



## LaBoheme

hmmm...I've had both and definitely prefer the look of the Cartier designs on myself and other women. Most of the Rolexs are too sporty/masculine. Depends on your sense of style tho'.  My mom loves her Rolex even though I tried to get her to choose a Cartier. There's something so eighties/MiamiVice/yuppie about them to me...I sold mine.

OTOH The watch snob part of me hates that so many of the Cartiers are quartz, so we're really paying for the name and style..not much watchmaking substance, like with a Rolex or Patek.

disclosure: I just ordered a midsize Cartier Tank Francaise today, so I may be a bit biased.


----------



## rosehair

This is a great question.  I've always loved the Rolex and then I went and bought the Cartier tank francaise.  Go figure.  I love the classic look of Cartier.  And I don't plan on reselling it so that's not an issue.  Good luck. I'm sure you'll be thrilled with either one.


----------



## rosehair

Laboheme said:


> Most of the Rolexs are too sporty/masculine. .... There's something so eighties/MiamiVice/yuppie about them to me...disclosure: I just ordered a midsize Cartier Tank Francaise today, so I may be a bit biased.


 
I'm hysterical laughing over this.  I agree.  I'm sorry I didn't get the midsize Tank. I tell myself my wrist and hands are small but... oh well. LOL


----------



## lara0112

I have a datejust and I just love rolex. mine is the most simple version (steel) bec I love that it is so understatement but I would love to get a bi-colour.
I also love the Cartier tank but I am in doubt whether they are of the same quality. if you have to choose (and are not planning to get another watch at some point) I'd say rolex. like someone said, you can change it in so many ways.


----------



## Bee...Bee

secretid said:


> Rolex is a watch maker, Cartier is a jeweller. So from a watch point of view, I think Rolex is the better option. From a jewellery piece point of view, Cartier may be the choice.
> I personally only buy watches from watch makers.



Yes but then my Cartier has a better movement than a Rolex (in fact I am going to dare say ANY Rolex) . Look at the pic below for the movement of the Cartier Pasha and a Rolex Submariner.












[SIZE=-1]Côtes de Genève stripe pattern on the Cartier beats the finish on the Rolex anyday and this is not going into any other details that I don't really understand such as the anglage and the bevelling!

P.S. The lack of finish in the Rolex is why there is no peek-a-boo, LOL sapphire crystal back which everyone does nowaday.
[/SIZE]

EDIT: This is my ignorant thinking if you want to be a lady then buy a Cartier, if you want to be a marine commando buy a Rolex!


----------



## Vicky2007

I never be a Rolex fan. Hate the design. I think Cartier is better. Anyway, in Asian Country when you re-sale your watch Rolex always get a better price.


----------



## kimivoire

In answering your question, I guess it really depends on how many watches you already have and where you intend on wearing your new watch. The Rolex Datejust is a very practical watch and simply indestructible. I have worn my Lady Datejust (stainless steel/18K yellow gold jubilee bracelet, 18K yellow gold fluted bezel, ivory Pyramid dial, Roman numerals) at work, playing tennis, playing golf, swimming, hiking, jogging, to museums, on dates with DH, to the pumpkin patch with my toddler, etc. It looks appropriate with a suit, daytime dresses, jeans, and exercise/outdoor attire. Every five years or so, I take the Datejust in for a complete overhaul or service. For dressier occasions, I have a dainty vintage 1940s diamond and platinum tonneau Hamilton with a simple diamond bracelet. 
While it does not keep time as accurately as a watch with quartz movement, the Datejust's versatility (and the fact that I need not worry about replacing a battery every year) has made it a great everyday watch for the past 14 years. Both the midsize Rolex Datejust and the Cartier Roadster with the pink face you are considering sound lovely. However, if you had to start with one watch, I suggest the Rolex Datejust as it is just a great basic, the watch equivalent of the little black dress or a simple strand of pearls. If you get the plain bezel Datejust I would probably go with the Oyster bracelet (rather than the Jubilee bracelet) as watches with that combination seem more stylistically coherent with a cleaner, more elegant look. The Cartier Roadster with the pink face would be a great second (or third or fourth or fifth...) watch to get if you want to add some fun and variety to your watch wardrobe.


----------



## lindsaypaige

Roadster!!! One of my fave watches ever!!!


----------



## TammyD

I prefer to buy premium watches from watch makers, so I'd go with Rolex. Cartier is a jewelry maker, although they make nice watches, but it's just not the same.


----------



## LaBoheme

rosehair said:


> I'm hysterical laughing over this.  I agree.  I'm sorry I didn't get the midsize Tank. I tell myself my wrist and hands are small but... oh well. LOL



No worries, sometimes I think I should have gotten the smaller ladies' one. I think this means we need one of each. LOL!

I went with the midsize because my other watch is incredibly tiny and i wanted something very different.

I even thought about the men's size TF but date windows tend to make me nutty. Even my Rolex's were 'no date'.


----------



## la miss

I wear the Cartier tank as an everyday watch. It is sturdy and looks great dressed up or down. From a purely design standpoint the Cartier is a better looking watch IMHO. That said, I am considering a rose gold Rolex too. Good luck.


----------



## gingerfarm

Rolex - Better made watch.
Cartier - more styles.

I prefer to spend money on a better made watch.  =)


----------



## rosehair

Laboheme said:


> No worries, sometimes I think I should have gotten the smaller ladies' one. I think this means we need one of each. LOL!
> 
> I went with the midsize because my other watch is incredibly tiny and i wanted something very different.
> 
> I even thought about the men's size TF but date windows tend to make me nutty. Even my Rolex's were 'no date'.


 
Laboheme, I just pasted part of an article from AskMen.com into the thread "Wristwatches.. which do you wear". It was interesting how they don't like Rolexes and make no mention of Cartier.   I love my Cartier Tank Francaise and my sister in law has a gorgeous diamond studded Rolex that is so light weight I was shocked.... and green:greengrin: .    Those silly men!!


----------



## LaBoheme

rosehair said:


> Laboheme, I just pasted part of an article from AskMen.com into the thread "Wristwatches.. which do you wear". It was interesting how they don't like Rolexes and make no mention of Cartier.   I love my Cartier Tank Francaise and my sister in law has a gorgeous diamond studded Rolex that is so light weight I was shocked.... and green:greengrin: .    *Those silly men!!*




LOL!!! I commented over in the "Wristwatches..." topic.


----------



## Me2

Rolex...i'm thinking abt getting the datejust myself with diamonds. i think its a classic & great piece. but, its abt personal choice, both are different & elegant, classic pieces in their own way!


----------



## green_eggs

Depends on what you are looking for.  I have two rolexes and love them to death.  My husband has a cartier.  I love how bold the rolex is, the cartier is much sleeker and understated IMO.


----------



## rosehair

gingerfarm said:


> Rolex - Better made watch.
> Cartier - more styles.
> 
> I prefer to spend money on a better made watch. =)


 
Even though I know Rolex is a watch maker, Cartier has come up with designs that are so gorgeous and timeless well they take my breath away.  And they are well made and last a lifetime.    I don't think of Cartier as just "more styles".  They're well made, quality watches, too.  The Panthere watch was and still is considered art as far as watches go.  I'm biased, I know.  Of course, if you gave me a Rolex I wouldn't turn it down! They are gorgeous in their own way.  But if I'm buying, it's Cartier for me.


----------



## rosehair

And please gingerfarm, know that I'm smiling as I typed below this and not arguing. sometimes words on a computer don't have the warmth that's behind them. just wanted you to know.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Booga1003 said:


> i work with watches. and u need to think about the future . Cartier does not have a good resale value as a Rolex. Rolex is an investment and with Rolex you can always change the face and that means a cheaper way to get a new watch. ( face - dials) need more questions please PM me i can help u . ( i work with cartiers, rolex, tag hauer, omegas etc. )



I know I'm more of a Handbag person than a Watch person but I have been after a Rolex for years (hopefully will finally get one in November for my Birthday) but I didn't know you could change the face and dials.  So if you buy one with a Black face and a few years later want to change it you can put in a White face (just for instance)?


----------



## guccimamma

ummm....both, sorry 

if it helps i wear a cartier


----------



## fatefullotus

You can look at this as buying a watch versus being a jewelry piece, as someone suggested earlier.  

But at a certain age, a watch should be much more than either.  Your watch is really a statement piece -- it should be a reflection of you, not what's a better watch, not what's a better piece of jewelry.  YOU.  

Go with your gut.  Which one represents YOU better?


----------



## anufangava

In terms of value, an automatic watch is much better than a battery operated one.  But design wise, I think roadster is much better.  Rolex is a classic design but roadster is classic and hip at the same time.  Good luck with your choice!


----------



## Bee...Bee

fatefullotus said:


> You can look at this as buying a watch versus being a jewelry piece, as someone suggested earlier.
> 
> But at a certain age, a watch should be much more than either.  Your watch is really a statement piece -- it should be a reflection of you, not what's a better watch, not what's a better piece of jewelry.  YOU.
> 
> Go with your gut.  Which one represents YOU better?




I totally agree and can I also add that I think nowadays, watches are the new status symbols (so to speak) judging by the increased coverage of watches by newspapers from the tabloids to WSJ and FT. You don't see too many people with a good timepiece but Birkins are seriously common nowadays because it has become a lot more 'affordable' for lots of people - I see at least 10 a day and I must confess it is getting a bit boring .

Actually can I go back to the subject of Rolex being a better watchmaker than Cartier. Whoever thinks that is misled by Rolex marketing that they are the most accurate or the ultimate watch (not true Rolexes are more like LV Monogram Canvas Speedy, the starter of a collection and it's not exactly hard to make Rolexes accurate because they are thick) and the perception that Cartier is only about Tank Fran[FONT=&quot]ça[/FONT]ise, Santos or Roadster.

If you dig deeper, you will find that movements in Collection Priv[FONT=&quot]ée[/FONT]  Cartier Paris are way superior to Rolex. You have to look at the Tortues, the Rotondes, the other Tanks such as Tank[FONT=&quot] à Vis, Tank Guichet, Tank Chinoise. These things have[/FONT] movements made by people like F.P. Journe (he is either the 1st or 2nd best living watchmaker). There are also movements made by Renauld & Papi who supplies Audemars Piguet. Even my cheapo Pasha in post[FONT=&quot] #[/FONT]15 has a Jaeger LeCoultre movement which is way better than any Rolex so I would be grateful if someone can say why Rolexes are better made watches? [FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

There are so many choices even between the two ranges.  I mean, Rolex, considering you can basically make your own watch choosing the strap (from many), face colour (from a huge selection), bezil etc  You can pretty much have exactly what you want.

With Cartier, I believe, you get what you see.

Personally, I wouldn't mind either (watches have not really been my thing - until I found this site that is - this site is worse for my handbag addiction and now I find my addiction is just widening to include clothes, watches etc - my husband is thinking of banning me from the computer) but I have to say that I have always wanted a Rolex, probably due to the name and status and (as has been said already) we are lead to believe that they are the best!

Mind you, depending on what sort of look you are after Tag have some beauties too - check out the Uma Thurman ads!

Good luck with our search - maybe you can get one of each eventually!!!!!


----------



## lovehermes

I have both and love both...the only thing about Rolex that I like better is that it has a second hand and the date.  Also, you can shower, swim with a Rolex...very practical.


----------



## Queen Mahra

Buy both!!


----------



## keodi

wow guys thanks for the info I've always liked the look of the cartier tank, but since rolex are better watch makers maybe I should get a rolex? I'm in love with the look of the cartier.


----------



## maye

I have the Cartier Tank francoise.  But it will be hard to decide which one is better.  Like someone else said here Cartier is more jewelry.  Both are good choices.


----------



## seahorse

agree with Bee Bee, there are so many good watches out there.  Check this out http://www.chronocentric.com/watches/brands.shtml

So to summarize: there are many classes of luxury watches, 
1. at the top are watches like Patek Phillipe, JLC, Frank Muller
2. next tier are Rolex, Cartier, Omega
3. then Tag, Raymond Veil, Baume & Mercier
4. lastly Oris, Movado


----------



## vermillion

Bee...Bee said:


> Actually can I go back to the subject of Rolex being a better watchmaker than Cartier. Whoever thinks that is misled by Rolex marketing that they are the most accurate or the ultimate watch (not true Rolexes are more like LV Monogram Canvas Speedy, the starter of a collection and it's not exactly hard to make Rolexes accurate because they are thick) and the perception that Cartier is only about Tank Fran[FONT=&quot]ça[/FONT]ise, Santos or Roadster.
> 
> If you dig deeper, you will find that movements in Collection Priv[FONT=&quot]ée[/FONT]  Cartier Paris are way superior to Rolex. You have to look at the Tortues, the Rotondes, the other Tanks such as Tank[FONT=&quot] à Vis, Tank Guichet, Tank Chinoise. These things have[/FONT] movements made by people like F.P. Journe (he is either the 1st or 2nd best living watchmaker). There are also movements made by Renauld & Papi who supplies Audemars Piguet. Even my cheapo Pasha in post[FONT=&quot] #[/FONT]15 has a Jaeger LeCoultre movement which is way better than any Rolex so I would be grateful if someone can say why Rolexes are better made watches? [FONT=&quot][/FONT]


Following conditions are important, as  Rolex compare to Cartier !
                          Rolex                                                    Cartier          
Own movement:  in 1901                                                     in 1997

Model:    Oyster ( water-proof 100m.)                                  Pasha(30m.)

Case :     Simple, Classic, & Perfect                      compicated, Acceptable

Accuracy:       Acceptable                                              Acceptable

Durability: Perfect (over 10 yrs' wearing then do                           ?
                  maintance & lubricate )

Case Back:     Metal (  Durable )                         Crystal-Sapphire ( Meaningless
                                                                       for regular Movement but fragile)

Inside plate-beveling:     No                                     Yes (meaningless)
 Rolex can't be compared to F.P.Journe ( price over millions-dollars N.T. is common).
Crystal-Sapphire case Back is equipped for chronograph-collector or Connisseur to see through
the special,ultrafine and most complicated Movement.


----------



## vermillion

Sorry for double post, I think this post will be more clear

Following conditions are important, as  Rolex compare to Cartier !
                          Rolex                                                          
Own movement:  in 1901                                                   

Model:   Oyster ( water-proof 100m.)                                 

Case : Simple, Classic, & Perfect                   

Accuracy:       Acceptable                                              

Durability: Perfect (over 10 yrs' wearing then do                           
                  maintance & lubricate )

Case Back:     Metal (  Durable )                         

Inside plate-beveling:     No 

Cartier
Own movement: 1997
Model: Pasha(30m)
Case: Complicated,acceptable
Accuracy:Acceptable
Durabillity:?
Case back: Crystal-Sapphire( meaningless                                                                       for regular Movement but fragile)
inside plate- beveling:Yes(meaningless) 

 Rolex can't be compared to F.P.Journe ( price over millions-dollars N.T. is common).
Crystal-Sapphire case Back is equipped for chronograph-collector or Connisseur to see through
the special,ultrafine and most complicated Movement.


----------



## Bee...Bee

^^^^
Your perspective on the importance of each bit of the watch is v.interesting but I have a slightly different take on it :

*Rolex Cartier* 
*Own movement: in 1901 in 1997*
From Rolex own catalogue: &#8216;When Hans Wisdorf created the name Rolex in *1908*.&#8217; The company itself (Wilsdorf & Davis) was created in *1905*. As for Cartier, it has never made its own in-house movement (OK it has such as the one in Tank à Vis but very few) but if you count the fact that Edmond Jaeger (later of Jaeger Lecoultre fame) made exclusive movements for Cartier including the one in the 1904 Santos then one can say that Cartier has its own movement  before Rolex was even started! 

*Model: Oyster ( water-proof 100m.) Pasha(30m.)*
That is true. But then the deepest I ever went was snorkeling so both are overkill for me, LOL.

*Case : Simple, Classic, & Perfect compicated, Acceptable
*That is also true.

*Accuracy: Acceptable Acceptable*
  I agree and I would like to add that the Superlative Chronometer label is pure marketing. Most watches nowadays is at Chronometer level but don&#8217;t have it certified because it costs money.

*Durability: Perfect (over 10 yrs' wearing then do ? maintenance & lubricate )*
I like to follow instructions of maintenance every 5 years  because even if it is working properly, some bits such as the waterproof gasket will definitely wear out before then. The lubrication will also dry out by then and if you want to keep your watch for a long time this is not a good idea.

*Case Back: Metal ( Durable ) Crystal-Sapphire ( Meaningless for regular Movement but fragile)*
  Is crystal back for regular movement really useless? In a sense, you are right that it is useless but it is another sign of quality to show that effort has been made with the movement itself. My husband&#8217;s basic  5296G Calatrava is definitely a regular watch and it has a sapphire back. Even the new Omega De Ville Co-axial is going to have a sapphire back and they are priced at the same range as Rolex with the same 100m water resistance which also shows that it is not fragile for people walking on the ground like us.  I think the only reason why Rolex does not have one in a Datejust (obviously you can&#8217;t have it in a 300m Submariner) is because the movement is unfinished and it would be an embarrassment to show it off (per pic in post #15). The new

*Inside plate-bevelling: No Yes (meaningless)*
  I *SO* don&#8217;t agree with this, LOL. Because if I say that bevelling adds no value then I would have to accept at the same time that Patek (with lots of it) is no different to a Rolex! It is an important part of workmanship that cheap watches don&#8217;t have!


*Rolex can't be compared to F.P.Journe ( price over millions-dollars N.T. is common*).
  Am I right to say N.T.$ is New Taiwan$? But I agree that Rolex can&#8217;t be compared to Journe or Dufour because the most complicated Rolex watch is the Daytona which is hardly complicated but at the same time this precisely shows that Rolex is not the ultimate watch as the marketing would have public Joe/Joanna believe!

*Crystal-Sapphire case Back is equipped for chronograph-collector or Connoisseur to see through the special,ultrafine and most complicated Movement.*
  Can I refer back to the point that Rolex movements are unrefined so they don&#8217;t have a sapphire back?

  So every lady  is going to ask me why am I not &#8216;cool&#8217; with Rolex? I suppose it is because I have seen too many Rolex on not &#8216;cool&#8217; people, LOL. Every time I see a crass, rude or pretentious, they always wear a Rolex! I perceive Rolex as nothing more than a show off object to say that you have made it when in fact you have only made it to primary school, LOL. BTW, I know that lots of nice people wears Rolexes including the ladies on this forum but this generalisation is allowed (by logic formulation) because all bad people wear Rolex is not equivalent to saying all Rolex wearers are bad. 

  As an apology for boring every lady here, I have this table to show you. I got it from someone can&#8217;t remember who &#8211; I don&#8217;t even know what is the criteria but I am guessing some weighted average price per watch sold &#8211;  which shows where all the brands stand:








EDIT: 



			
				seahorse said:
			
		

> Check this out http://www.chronocentric.com/watches/brands.shtml



I should not have bothered writing if I have seen this link, LOL. I highly second this article! I love these bits:

*MYTH: Rolex are individually handmade watches*--Most Rolex watches are mass-produced by highly efficient factory machines using a number of techniques pioneered and patented by Rolex. Rolex makes in the vicinity of 1,000,000 watches a year. They do have some very high end models and special editions that are handcrafted.

*MYTH: A Rolex watch takes a year to make*--While Rolex has claimed this in their advertising, they have never explained any tangible basis for this claim. This is meaningless advertising fluff to give the romantic illusion that there is a craftsman laboring over your watch for a year to bring it to perfection. This is intended to obscure the fact that they are really mass-produced.

*If Rolex is not the only superior watch brand, why haven't I heard of these other watches?*--In most cases, the general public knows only certain brands which were well publicized as the 'best of the best' and may be totally unaware of other equal or superior products that are available. If you asked the average person-on-the-street about watches, they would probably tell you the market starts with Timex and Casio, moves up to Seiko, then TAG, and reaches its epitome with Rolex...

...if you want to impress the general public, you buy names anyone will recognize--sometimes even without regard to outrageous premium prices or quality and features that are less than one would expect from their "leader of the pack" reputation.

But the true connoisseurs and aficionados buy what impresses *them*, which may often include brands that the general population would not even recognize.


----------



## vermillion

Quote:So every lady is going to ask me why am I not &#8216;cool&#8217; with Rolex? I suppose it is because I have seen too many Rolex on not &#8216;cool&#8217; people, LOL. Every time I see a crass, rude or pretentious, they always wear a Rolex! I perceive Rolex as nothing more than a show off object to say that you have made it when in fact you have only made it to primary school, LOL. BTW, I know that lots of nice people wears Rolexes including the ladies on this forum but this generalisation is allowed (by logic formulation) because all bad people wear Rolex is not equivalent to saying all Rolex wearers are bad. 
...if you want to impress the general public, you buy names anyone will recognize--sometimes even without regard to outrageous premium prices or quality and features that are less than one would expect from their "leader of the pack" reputation.

But the true connoisseurs and aficionados buy what impresses *them*, which may often include brands that the general population would not even recognize.
*I don't think Brands = Class, maybe not many pp know F.P.Journe, but there are many pp wearing franck muller,PP,Jaeger...etc in asia, for example I don't think its cooler wearing PP24 (especially any quartz watch from the luxury brand) than a rolex, if you have great taste and style, u can wear everything very good, cuz I know there are many pp in asia with really *bad* taste,but  they just want something different to Rolex , that they can show off their *TASTE* *


----------



## seahorse

hehe, the bottom line: buy what makes you feel good 

People driving Mercedes and BMWs have just as much taste and class as those driving Porsches and Ferraris, just whatever makes them content.


----------



## naughtymanolo

I'm eyeing a few JLC, but i can only afford one in my dreams! If you can afford it i suggest you go for it, as it's not a hyped up as rolex. I used to be a label ho but thats subsided now and i want what i truly like not what i know people will recognize and admire.


----------



## rosehair

tweetie said:


> You sound just like my mom!
> 
> LOL - I wear a Rolex mid-size now, but absolutely love the look of the Tank Francaise. I do plan to get a Tank eventually as a dress watch. But of the 2, Rolex is superior in terms of resale and mechanics. But on looks alone, it's a personal preference! Depends on what's more important to you.


 
tweetie, if you'd like a Cartier for dressing up, look at the new Santos demoselle (not sure of spelling).  It is much more feminine and dressier than the Tank.  Very pretty.


----------



## rosehair

keodi said:


> wow guys thanks for the info I've always liked the look of the cartier tank, but since rolex are better watch makers maybe I should get a rolex? I'm in love with the look of the cartier.


 
Rolex is a  watch maker. That doesn't mean they make a better watch. Cartier is extremely well made and gorgeous looking to boot.  I agree with Bee Bee on Rolex having great marketing.


----------



## rosehair

lovehermes said:


> I have both and love both...the only thing about Rolex that I like better is that it has a second hand and the date. Also, you can shower, swim with a Rolex...very practical.


 
Allright, first off, I'm sorry for being so obstinate about this but I was at Cartier today and I'm high on Cartier right now. I had new batteries put in my watches (every two years) and TO CHECK THAT THE WATER TIGHT CRYSTALS WERE OKAY. And they were. I shower and swim with my Cartiers all the time. I've snorkeled in salty water etc. Cartier makes a a very gorgeous and practical watch depending on which style you buy. Okay I'm done here. It's not like I'm getting commissions from Cartier. LOL Just slightly obsessed over them. :shame:


----------



## QTbebe

i love the cartier tank so i may be a bit bias in choosing cartier over rolex lol


----------



## thimp

I am looking for a white gold watch for day wear. Since college, I've been a fan of Rolex. But now, I'm looking into other brands. I've fallen in love with the Ballon Bleu de Cartier Watch. It looks so cool on my wrist! But is this watch too trendy? Or can it be a classic? Ladies, would you choose the Ballon Bleu de Cartier or the Rolex Datejust in white gold with Diamond dial? Thank you in advance.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Rolex Datejust!!!


----------



## la miss

Oh my. This is a tough one. I too have fallen in love with the Cartier. It is such a unique, pretty little thing. I think I would choose the Cartier. I find it extremely feminine and chic. And I want one soooooo bad. Sorry but I think I'm biased. I keep intending to buy a Rolex but I keep getting sidetracked by Cartier. I've bought three Cartiers so far. Still no Rolex.


----------



## solitude

Rolex all the way!!!


----------



## Juneplum

go with the cartier! it's gorgeous!!! i'm thinking of adding it to my collection


----------



## couturequeen

I find the Cartier more feminine.  Both are classics.


----------



## Royal

The Cartier is beautiful, but there are so many different styles of the Rolex Datejust.  The Datejust goes from the very plain to the bling-ed out and fabulous, so it really depends on whether you want a dressy or a more casual watch.  You can't go wrong with either one, though.  Just remember that the Rolex is automatic, meaning there's no battery--so keeping it wound is something to think about.  It's usually no big deal, but with the Cartier, you probably will get a quartz movement.  Just a thought.


----------



## Luccibag

You see plenty of Rolex Datejusts, but not that gorgeous Cartier!  Its TDF.


----------



## KristyDarling

The Cartier! I've been drooling over it since I saw a sneak preview of it this summer. Are you considering the one with or without diamonds on the dial? If it's the latter, you are considering my pie-in-the-sky diamond watch!!!! (just need to win the lotto first!)


----------



## Bitten

Go for the Cartier - it's gorgeous and fresh because it's a new design. The Rolex is something you can get later.


----------



## jmcadon

I have a Rolex and it is very durable. I've had it for over 16 years and rarely take it off (even to waterski) I am kinda rough on things so I love that this watch can take it! Not even a scratch on the crystal! Expensive to service, tho...over $600. I have an 18K perpetual datejust...no diamonds and wear it with everything...although I don't get too dressed up very often so that might be a consideration.


----------



## solitude

Rolex is perfect for day wear. That model seems too dressy IMO unless you get the roadster.


----------



## Littlesharon

Wow, its like the new Cartier is priced to make (many of)the others look very cheap....or like a total bargain!!!! That roadster (ss) that I was eyeing the other day now looks like its great value!!!!! I know this is a trick that the higher end brands are now doing more and more.

But, of course I do love the new Cartier but it is stingingly expensive!!!!!


----------



## Tibu

I just got to see the Cartier in person the other day and I fell in love!  I don't think it is too trendy and I think most of Cartier's watches have a completely classic look.  I would go with the Cartier.  It is so gorgeous and feminine.  The Rolex is a lovely watch too, but for me the Cartier just is irresistible.


----------



## duchesss

i am in a dilemma as both watches look so different



i already have a gold and steel Lady Datejust..

a santos 100 would still not be dressy enough for evenings, just that it has lots of character

but a rolex with diamonds.. well, i already have a rolex.. and while its safe and feminine, it just lacks character


----------



## Tibu

It sounds to me like you want the Santos.  I would go with your gut feeling.


----------



## thimp

I agree with Tibu. I think you prefer a Santos.  Go with your heart.


----------



## solitude

I have 2 rolex watches. One is the gold and steel jubilee bracelet lady datejust with the white dial, and the other is a completely different look since its a midsize 31mm SS oyster bracelet with black dial. If I could afford it, I would get the one with diamonds too But thats just way over my price range. Im thinking of getting the cartier roadster next year to add variety to my collection since its got a different shape as opposed to the round face of the rolex. Anyway, if I were to choose I'ld get the Rolex with diamonds first and then get the cartier after. You wont go wrong with a diamond studded Rolex. It holds its value more than anything cartier. My mom sold her cartier for less than 30% of what she paid for. But she was able to sell her lady datejust for 20% more. She upgrades her watches every few years and Rolex seems to have better resale value. Im not saying that you would sell your watch eventually. If you plan to keep it forever, then go for the Cartier which you love. But if you're like me and my mom who tend to upgrade all the time, Rolex has the best value for your money.


----------



## Littlesharon

Hmmm thats a hard choice...any pictures???

 From my very limited experience with watch shopping, it seems to me that many of the rolex with diamonds are not that blingy...especially the ones with diamond markers. Maybe you are refering to a rolex with diamond bezel???? So, its not that I would knock back a diamond rolex, but the diamonds arent that much for sure to drool over.

But, the santos 100 has sooo much presence. I have seen it worn twice and both times I couldnt take my eyes off it!!! Once it was worn in the ss with brown crock band, and I wanted to follow the girl around the shop to spy some more!!! The other time, I saw this lady buying one in gold and full diamond bezel and bright orange crock band....I swear, my eyes almost fell out...it was a fine moment for me because not much catches my eye lately!!!!!

I would be interested to see what you end up choosing. I myself would find it hard to choose because I also realise the rolex is a safer choice, and I know myself I would get bored of what ever I would choose, and think the other looks better!!!! Im too fickle!


----------



## mbarbi

rolex gets my vote.=)


----------



## mbarbi

rolex for me. =)


----------



## Sammyjoe

Hi I would go for the santos!x


----------



## Sammyjoe

Cartier for me!x


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I vote for the Cartier.


----------



## peppermintpatty

i AM DEFINITELY NOT A WATCH EXPERT, AND i WOULD LOVE SOME IMPUT BEFORE I TAKE THE PLUNG.
I WAS FOR SURE GOING TO GO THE ROLEX ROUTE AND THEN I SAW THE CUTE LITTLE PINK FACE OF THE PASHA C AND DID A LITTLE BIT OF A DOUBLE TAKE. I KNOW I AM LOOKING AT 5,700.00 FOR THE ROLEX I WANT. THE CARTIER IS 4,400.00- I AM HOPING I COULD GET A LITTL DISCOUNT ON THIS TOO. KNOWING THAT I DON'T WANT OR NEED A WATCH COLLECTION, WHICH WATCH IS GOING TO MAKE IT THROUGH THE LONG HAUL? I AM ONLY THINKING OF THE PASHA BECAUSE OF IT NOT BEING A QUARTZ, IT SEEMS LIKE TOO MUCH MONEY FOR A QUARTZ WITH A LOT OF THE OTHER POPULAR CARTIER STYLES.
I AM DYING TO HEAR FROM YOU WATCH EXPERTS. ALL OF YOUR HELP IS GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!!!! TIA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilatheflirt

If you're in it for the long haul, I would suggest a Rolex. One of mine has been with me for years. It was actually my mother's and she had been wearing it since she was young. I'm twenty-two now.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I would go for the rolex.x


----------



## solitude

I have the rolex midsize and got tons of compliments with it!!!


----------



## Liberté

I*m going to dissent and recommend cartier. :okay:


----------



## lilatheflirt

As you said, you already have a Rolex so go for the Cartier. But if you want a dressier one, perhaps a Tank Americaine?


----------



## couturequeen

Rolex or a white-face Pasha if this is going to be your every day watch


----------



## peanutbabycakes

i tried on the rose gold ballon bleu with diamonds and I LOVED IT!!!  it's on my list of things for DH to buy....  hehe


----------



## petals12

Definitely Cartier...in fact...the Ballon Blue de Cartier is my favorite out of all those Cartier watches. Hopefully DH will get my hints and turn that into my next birthday gift..or maybe Christmas.  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Irissy

the pasha


----------



## pursemember

rolex and get the salmon pink dial (if you grow tired of it rolex can change it with cartier you are set)


----------



## bl2k4

Rolex


----------



## chinadoll724

The Datejust. I find the Datejust to be easier to wear and more classic looking (although both have been around for a while). I remember seeing a Pink Pasha that I absolutely adored though. *swoon


----------



## chanel-girl

I prefer the look of the Rolex, It looks more classic imo. I personally don't love the look of the pasha. If I were to get a Cartier watch I would probably go with the tank americane but I prefer Rolex all the way. I think rolex holds their value better and Rolex is always a classic!


----------



## peppermintpatty

I have decided to go with the rolex! I am getting the silver concentric dial with silver arabic numbers. I looked at the salmon dial, and it just didn't wow me like the silver concentric dial did. My local jewelry store is having to order it, she said it would take 6-8 weeks. I am crossing my fingers that she is wrong about that!!!! At least I will have it by Christmas I guess!!! Thanks for all of your help!!!!!!


----------



## Vicky2007

Rolex never be on my wishlist so I vote for a Cartier Pasha. I ever have one but gave away to my sis. Rolex is classic but I am tend to be a type of fashion watch girl. I didn't wear the same watch everyday. I change my watch due to my outfits. I don't care about the value of the watch would be in the future. I buy what I like. 

For me now I got a Pasha and then I will get J12 and next is Patek.


----------



## solitude

peppermintpatty said:


> I have decided to go with the rolex! I am getting the silver concentric dial with silver arabic numbers. I looked at the salmon dial, and it just didn't wow me like the silver concentric dial did. My local jewelry store is having to order it, she said it would take 6-8 weeks. I am crossing my fingers that she is wrong about that!!!! At least I will have it by Christmas I guess!!! Thanks for all of your help!!!!!!


Great choice!!!!


----------



## chanel-girl

peppermintpatty said:


> I have decided to go with the rolex! I am getting the silver concentric dial with silver arabic numbers. I looked at the salmon dial, and it just didn't wow me like the silver concentric dial did. My local jewelry store is having to order it, she said it would take 6-8 weeks. I am crossing my fingers that she is wrong about that!!!! At least I will have it by Christmas I guess!!! Thanks for all of your help!!!!!!


 
Excellent choice! you are going to love it!!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

can't wait for pic!
Congrats!


----------



## hulksmash99

Rolex screams power and attention.

Cartier is more subtle.


----------



## chaz

I wear a Rolex GMT2, I love the rugged look of it,and at 5'6'' with tiny wrists I actually find it very comfortable to wear and I like that hardly any other girls I know wear anything like it.I would'nt presume to dictate any kind of taste on you,you know deep down which you like best,its very true Rolex hold their value better,but are you really buying it to sell again? I really would buy your watch on what you feel suits your paticular innate sense of style,and for the record all watches have pros and cons,I would'nt let that concern you overly much unless you are thinking of becoming a dealer,buy what you love and thoroughly enjoy it!!!!!!XXXXXXXX

PS I know its not to everyones taste,but it is to mine,so buy what moves you most!


----------



## chaz

Bee...Bee said:


> Found a pic of Rolex. I am not quite sure what is going on or how to take it and I would appreciate every lady's opinion on it, LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the Panther watch by Cartier is already bad. This is the worst watch I've ever seen by ANYONE!


Would comment but I can't open pic,DOH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilatheflirt

I noticed this was last year's thread. Did you ever get to buy a watch? Which one did you choose?
I love both brands although Rolex is such a pain to "dial" if you don't use it everyday although it does not need batteries which is great!
I personally use Rolex for everyday wear and switch to the Tank Americaine at nights or when going out. I find it more classic.
As with most posters, I do agree the Rolex holds more resale value, much like the Birkin!


----------



## chanel-girl

Rolex! the epitomy of classic imo, Cartier is my 2nd favorite watch though


----------



## chaz

Bee...Bee said:


> I think Chopard Happy Sport with just the round diamonds is more classic than the Happy Snow and would I be wrong to say that Happy Snow comes with a rubber strap which I think sucks in comparison to leather straps for the Happy Sport? As for Patek vs. Piaget, Patek all the way (actually I am a bit biased because I want a Patek minute repeater for my husband, LOL)!
> 
> But back to Cartier vs. Rolex, it is a no brainer for me really: if you want to be an female paratrooper, buy the Rolex but if you want to be a lady, buy the Cartier. May be I'll demonstrate using pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both the Pasha and the Submariner are diving watches (though of different depths, LOL). I'll pick the one on the right any day. Actually can I also say that I don't like Rolex at all - I think it is slightly unrefined - and I am trying to get my husband to throw away this Submariner!


Could you model this and put it on the thread for watches being modelled? would make a lovely addition and a great reference size wise,paticularly to all the Cartier fans on here!
That would be so cool if you could!! thanks! Chaz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chaz

seahorse said:


> Hi mlredo, I'm seriously considering my very first major watch purchase, and oh boy isn't that tough!  Everytime when I'm about to press that Submit Order button, I start to second guess
> 
> I'm a conservative person, and would like to make a good investment on my first fine watch, you know, something that'll last through the years. I've gone through the Rolex vs Cartier mind battle, stepped back from the Patek Philippe vs Piaget price range, trust me it's painful ush:
> 
> Right now I'm favoring the Chopard Happy Snow 28mm, what do you think of that? BTW is the Chopard too thick?
> 
> Hi! please could you post pics of your Chopard on the watches being modelled thread,yours is the only Chopard post I have found so far,and the Happy Snow is just gorgeous!(lucky lady!) would make a lovely addition!! Thank you!! Chaz xxxxxxxxx


xxxx


----------



## itsnicole

Rolex! I was very close to getting a Cartier (love the Roadster), but in the end opted for the Rolex, because I thought it was better for me as my first high end watch. Cartier definitely comes in 2nd for me though, and I hope to own one in the future.


----------



## hulksmash99

itsnicole said:


> Rolex! I was very close to getting a Cartier (love the Roadster), but in the end opted for the Rolex, because I thought it was better for me as my first high end watch. Cartier definitely comes in 2nd for me though, and I hope to own one in the future.






Cartier is beautiful forever.


----------



## desirusso

I  bought a Rolex Yacht Master two days ago and before buying it brand new I looked at some pre-owned ones. I found the exact same watch as what I bought that was from 1998 and it was in fabulous condition and they were selling it from $800 less than it would be to buy a brand new 2008 version of the same watch. Over 10 years I think that is an investment. I am a big fan of the Roadster and I still want one but the automatic movement makes Rolex stand out over Cartier. But I do still want the Pink face Roadster


----------



## JPLovesPurses

itsnicole said:


> Rolex! I was very close to getting a Cartier (love the Roadster), but in the end opted for the Rolex, because I thought it was better for me as my first high end watch. Cartier definitely comes in 2nd for me though, and I hope to own one in the future.



I feel the same way.  I am saving for a Datejust with mother of pearl face and diamonds.  Then I am going for a tank watch from Cartier.  Enjoy your new watch!


----------



## chanel-girl

JPLovesPurses said:


> I feel the same way. I am saving for a Datejust with mother of pearl face and diamonds. Then I am going for a tank watch from Cartier. Enjoy your new watch!


 
Thats the Rolex I just got! I love it! the mother of pearl with diamonds is just so amazing and sparkly and very much worth the price upgrade imo!


----------



## itsnicole

JPLovesPurses said:


> I feel the same way.  I am saving for a Datejust with mother of pearl face and diamonds.  Then I am going for a tank watch from Cartier.  Enjoy your new watch!



Thanks! Don't forget to update us when you get yours... love the mother of pearl face with diamonds... so beautiful!


----------



## lolaluvsu

i love the cartier roadster. i like rolex too, but i hate the fact that i see more fake rolex than cartier.


----------



## hulksmash99

^^  Both are faked just as much.  It's sad.

Even the Cert of Authenticity and Warranty card looks real.

Too bad the papers are so simplistic with no holograms or whatever.  My Cartier came with basically a book with a page of Certificate.  Really stupid looking.


----------



## vancleef fan

ROLEX....it is timeless


----------



## knn

I have both rolex and cartier...I'd have to say I don't wear my Rolexes.  They're too staid n boring.  Of course they hold their value.

But Cartier gives me "A" satisfaction.  The best cartier watch for me is the Roadster.  It is updated, elegant with a touch of funk.  Sigh...


----------



## clearstatic

simply simply you cannot go wrong with either.
but please note cartier is just a fashion (jewelry) house.
Cartier buys the movements from rolex. (rolex bought [the movements] ages ago from patek phillippe.) Anyway, like i mentioned before when you buy a cartier you are just really buying the design, however trendy or classic, with a rolex movement. With Rolex they make it all. THUS that is why ROLEXs maintain their value for much more time than a cartier does. cartier depreciates much faster.

Now i wont argue that Cartier has the better looking watches. In fact all my watches are cartier with my daily baby being the tank chrono SS but i dont stop to recognize rolex is the better brand because of all their exclusive movements made in house, materials, their quality control, and longetivity etc.

that said, I'd STILL GO FOR THE BALLON BLEU. (im trying to go for a large model 42 mm for myself in rose gold)


----------



## glamorous*

they're both gorgeous ~ but i'd go for the rolex- haute and it lasts forever  i have the daytona black dial and i love it !!


----------



## peace43

Rolex!


----------



## lakeharper

I like the Cartier for everyday without the diamonds.  I just like the option of no diamonds on my everyday watch because I can add my tennis bracelets, ect. if I want more bling. I think the Cartier for now and then later the Rolex would give you a nice variety.


----------



## itsnicole

Definitely Rolex!


----------



## chanel-girl

Rolex!


----------



## bhurry

cartier


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Tough call.  Normally, I would say Rolex, but I think the Ballon Bleu watches are so pretty.  I guess it would be a matter of size for me then.  I would probably pick the bigger of the two.  I don't care for dainty watches.


----------



## Accessorize*me

Cartier Ballon Bleu


----------



## harleyNemma

I have tried the Ballon Bleu in Rose Gold and it is just exquisite.  Ultrafeminine and I think a modern classic.  The only thing that has me hesitating on it as a purchase, is for everyday wear, a combination of stainless steel and gold would be more durable for me. But oh...the ballon bleu is soo -worthy!


----------



## chanel-girl

If were talking a stainless & 18k diamond dial Rolex vs. a white gold Cartier with diamond bezel, isnt there a HUGE price difference? Is there a stainless and 18K white gold version, or is it just in two tone 18k and stainless? I love the Ballon in all white but I don't care for it in 2 tone, it changes the whoel look of it for some reason, not as sleek... For a solid gold watch with diamond bezel, the Cartier seems a bit dressier but with diamond dial in 18k & stainless, I would go with Rolex.


----------



## chabich

LOVE LOVE LOVE my Roadster!!!  But am looking at getting a new watch.  Not sure if there's a Rolex out there for me.  Love the chunky look.  I have small wrists also and was thinking about a Mens watch.  Any Ideas?  Someone posted about the Air King that Jennifer Aniston wore in Picture Perfect but I can't pull up a photo of which one it was?


----------



## GTOFan

My sister loves Rolex and I prefer Cartier.

Sorry, no help.  Just a taste preference.


----------



## GTOFan




----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

rolex....i am saving for a submariner...


----------



## keodi

Hmm I'd have to vote for cartier!


----------



## sarajane

I've an antique Rolex that belonged to my grandfather and then my dad. It must be around 80 years old and still keeps perfect time. It has been serviced only twice in all those years. So my vote would be for Rolex if only for reliability!


----------



## VKD

I have a Cartier Santos that I was given on my 21st birthday.  It is still perfect and I'm now 34 and have worn it every day of my life.  My father collects Rolex and I have to admit that I have been eyeing up the one with the diamonds and the pink face.  There is something low key and elegant though about the Tank and the other Cartier designs.  Rolex is far more bling.

I guess it's just personal choice.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Getting my first Rolex in about a month ... I am completely giddy about it! I can't wait to post pics!


----------



## periogirl28

Rolex now, Cartier later!


----------



## keodi

lorihmatthews said:


> Getting my first Rolex in about a month ... I am completely giddy about it! I can't wait to post pics!


congrats on your new purchase!


----------



## ClassyVintage

Rolex watch is better the batteries last for years only had to change my mom only had to change her battery once and she's had it for more than 15 years.


----------



## Royal

Oh yeah, I forgot that Rolex does have some models that have batteries.  Mine's one of the automatic ones.  I wear my Pearlmaster just about every day, though I do love my Cartier Santos, too.


----------



## happysnoopy

I like Cartier's design better, however today in the Feb. issue of Bazzar, I saw a rolex with pave diamond face with blue numbers that has a more modern look than the traditional ones, it kinda draw my attention, definitely an improvement from the rolex folks in terms of chicness. But I still heart Cartier a lot more for its unique geometric form. And it resembles the perfect balance between vintage and futurism.


----------



## SKelly

Rolex. Both hubby and I have the midsize in stainless, and they're indestructible, waterproof, and can be dressed up or dressed down. We've had them for 20+ years and they look brand new.


----------



## bagshopr

I just got a Rolex, a ladies size with a champagne face and stainless/gold band. It is very comfortable and goes with everything. I did have a Cartier tank francaise, which I loved, but it hurt my wrist. I think the bracelet was just not right for me. 
I'm posting the seller's picture of my Rolex as I haven't taken any of my own.


----------



## Mira

cartier  for sure ...


----------



## fashion_gurl888

rolex


----------



## NUrseluvsLOUIE

~Without a doubt- I'd choose ROLEX any day or night  I absolutely love my Rolex ~


----------



## chanel-girl

NUrseluvsLOUIE said:


> ~Without a doubt- I'd choose ROLEX any day or night I absolutely love my Rolex ~


 
I second that!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Me too! Rolex! It's like putting on a fave cashmere sweater, effortless and lovely!


----------



## texasfreckles

Another Rolex girl here...  I've had my two-tone Oyster Lady-Datejust with an oyster bracelet, white dial, fluted bezel and roman numerals for three years now.  I still look at it and drool.  It's a gorgeous timepiece.  I wear it with EVERYTHING; it's all I wear. 

If I ever splurged on another, I'd want a mid-size Yachtmaster.

Congrats on your Rolex!  You'll LOVE it!


----------



## speyta

Definitely Cartier. I've never been a fan of Rolex watches and have always preferred leather bands vs. metal bands.


----------



## kh9079

ROLEX!!!


----------



## Vicky2007

Cartier all the way !! I never be a fan of Rolex and never think to have one but if you're concerning with value over the years, go for a Rolex. For me I bought what I like.


----------



## Baby Boo

ok this is an old thread yet still valid...

im in this debate now ( sort of) i have a pink face oradster and am thinking of getting a rolex pereptual oyster datejust..

i think that others have mentioned althouth rolex reallly holds its price well its all a matter of preferece..

i can see myself wearing the rolex everyday as my everyday watch as its quite durable and simple.. i thnk the cartier is a much much mroe elegenat watch.. in general...


----------



## poshgal78

ROLEX-- built like a tank


----------



## Royal

Rolex


----------



## chanel-girl

Rolex Rolex Rolex!


----------



## SuGa!!!

i want to see pics when you get it!!!


----------



## keodi

Baby Boo said:


> ok this is an old thread yet still valid...
> 
> im in this debate now ( sort of) i have a pink face oradster and am thinking of getting a rolex pereptual oyster datejust..
> 
> i think that others have mentioned althouth rolex reallly holds its price well its all a matter of preferece..
> 
> *i can see myself wearing the rolex everyday as my everyday watch as its quite durable and simple.. i thnk the cartier is a much much mroe elegenat watch.. in general*...


 
I agree, at first when I posted in this thread I thought Cartier hands down, but now like yourself, I can definately see myself wearing a rolex watch. I agree about Cartier being more elegant though.


----------



## venusfly

Rolex all the way fo me! I actually saved for a Cartier (White Gold Tank Francaise with diamond bezel)  but came home with a Rolex (18kt White Gold Rolex Oyester Datejust with diamond bezel and markers) instead.     When I saw the Rolex watch next to the Cartier Tank it was a no-brainer. 

BTW, the Ladies Size Rolex is quite feminine and tasteful (not a fan of big watches) and Rolex is waterproof not just Water Resistant like Cartier so I have no fear of damaging the watch when I steam clean the diamonds.


----------



## keodi

venusfly said:


> Rolex all the way fo me! I actually saved for a Cartier (White Gold Tank Francaise with diamond bezel) but came home with a Rolex (18kt White Gold Rolex Oyester Datejust with diamond bezel and markers) instead.  When I saw the Rolex watch next to the Cartier Tank it was a no-brainer.
> 
> BTW, the Ladies Size Rolex is quite feminine and tasteful (not a fan of big watches) and *Rolex is waterproof not just Water Resistant like Cartier* so I have no fear of damaging the watch when I steam clean the diamonds.


 
hmm I didn't know that...all the reason why I want one..


----------



## aquarius4u

If you dont mind my asking, do Rolex authorized dealers give out discounts? if so, typically how much percent off?
thanks!




venusfly said:


> Rolex all the way fo me! I actually saved for a Cartier (White Gold Tank Francaise with diamond bezel)  but came home with a Rolex (18kt White Gold Rolex Oyester Datejust with diamond bezel and markers) instead.     When I saw the Rolex watch next to the Cartier Tank it was a no-brainer.
> 
> BTW, the Ladies Size Rolex is quite feminine and tasteful (not a fan of big watches) and Rolex is waterproof not just Water Resistant like Cartier so I have no fear of damaging the watch when I steam clean the diamonds.


----------



## louieaddict

My husband is buying me a watch for my 40th birthday and I researched and studied both the Rolex and Cartier. I have good friends that personally own Rolexes and they recommend Rolex over anything else. I have chosen the Mid-size Datejust, Oyster band two-tone stainless and ever rose gold with fluted bezel and diamond markers. It is breathtaking!!! Never saw anything like it until I started looking. A rolex is an investment and a fine piece of jewelry. It will hold it's value clout for years to come!!


----------



## keodi

louieaddict said:


> My husband is buying me a watch for my 40th birthday and I researched and studied both the Rolex and Cartier. I have good friends that personally own Rolexes and they recommend Rolex over anything else. I have chosen the Mid-size Datejust, Oyster band two-tone stainless and ever rose gold with fluted bezel and diamond markers. It is breathtaking!!! Never saw anything like it until I started looking. A rolex is an investment and a fine piece of jewelry. *It will hold it's value clout for years to come!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> I agree congratulations on your new watch can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Chrisy

Rolex holds values way better than Cartier.  Plus like the idea that you can change the face of you rolex so you can pay a little more down the road and upgrade your rolex to diamond dial and such.


----------



## ETenebris

louieaddict said:


> My husband is buying me a watch for my 40th birthday and I researched and studied both the Rolex and Cartier. I have good friends that personally own Rolexes and they recommend Rolex over anything else. I have chosen the Mid-size Datejust, Oyster band two-tone stainless and ever rose gold with fluted bezel and diamond markers. It is breathtaking!!! Never saw anything like it until I started looking. A rolex is an investment and a fine piece of jewelry. It will hold it's value clout for years to come!!



That will be a stunner!  I hope you will post pics when you receive it!


----------



## Royal

I have both and love both. I think I like my Rolex Milgauss the most, but my Tank Francaise is a close second.


----------



## keodi

ETenebris said:


> That will be a stunner! I hope you will post pics when you receive it!


 
a little OT love your avatar!!


----------



## Milsy

There is just so much choice with Rolex. The number of dials available is staggering!


----------



## katie09

You can't really compare Cartier and Rolex watches.

Most Cartier ladies watches have quarts movements. Mostly Cartier mens watches have automatic movement.

Rolex watches for both sexes mostly have automatic movements.
The Rolex movements are mostly inhouse, Cartier uses standard ETA-movements (I think that is what it is called).

An automatic movement can last several lifetimes if it gets the proper service every five years or so.
A quarts movement doesn't need the same amount of service, but will only last a few years to 30-40 years. But you can get a totally new quarts movement put in, if the right size exists.

So in a way it is a bit like comparing apples and oranges.


----------



## LaGiaconda

Cartier all the way!


----------



## pukki8

no need to compare, they are both different and both beautiful.  if u r starting a collection, buy whichever now, and buy more........that is what i do!


----------



## pukki8

cartiers are really wonderful watches.  rolex is also a great time machine......both are fab!  buy both!!!!


----------



## Stella Fleuret

Cartier.


----------



## golden's mom

Cartier...when I was robbed...all the guy said was "give me the rolex".  When I wear Cartier, nobody gives me a second look.


----------



## nazq

I have both:

Cartier declaration watch (white and yellow gold with diamonds, black strap): I got it about two years ago and I've never used it  I didn't even know that the metal rings move around and that there's a diamond under them :shame:

Rolex oyster perpetual datejust (white gold, black mother of pearl dial, diamonds on watch face and surrounding it): I've actually used this a couple of times, the only thing I don't like is that it's REALLY heavy and I have tiny wrists.. I tried wearing it daily but my wrists hurt at the end of the day  but I still wear it for formal events

I don't really know which style you're going for but both have some gorgeous watches


----------



## birkin101

This is so awful!!! I am really sorry. It's probably my biggest fear to be robbed, can scar you for life.  I wear Cartier almost all the time, but in white gold Panther model there seems to be almost no interest from anyone on the street. I guess since it's a discontinued, not a lot of people wear it.  It is a completely different story with Yellow Gold, people stare all the time and I get so self-conscious when I wear it.....




golden's mom said:


> Cartier...when I was robbed...all the guy said was "give me the rolex". When I wear Cartier, nobody gives me a second look.


----------



## birkin101

I do want to get a man's size Rolex in yellow gold, there is something about a big watch on a small woman (I am 5'6) either Pearlmaster or regular Presidential Day-Date.  I think if you are trying to choose between Cartier and Rolex, it all depends on your style and how comfortable you are with attention...


----------



## Sir Rocco

I can't choose. I want to buy a new watch whitin a few months. Which one should I choose?

*Rolex Submariner*

or

*Cartier Santos 100* with croc strap.

I've added pics.

I tried them on both, but I can't make up my mind since they're so different in every aspect, the only thing that they have in common is the price (which makes it even more difficult!)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## onegirlcreative

as much as i love a cartier watch&#8212;the pasha, preferably&#8212;i think in this case, the rolex submariner is my watch of choice.

btw, the new james bond&#8212;daniel craig&#8212;wears an omega, not a rolex submariner. in the movie, at least. not sure what he wears in real life. lol


----------



## Phillyfan

I'm guessing you're a male. Is the submariner a large size? If so, I prefer that one!


----------



## Sir Rocco

Sorry, my first post was incomplete. You're right, I'm a boy. 

Yes, I know Daniel Craig wears in the last few Bond movies an Omega Seamaster. Omega sponsors the whole 007 thing. But actually Ian Fleming wanted Bond to wear a Rolex. He wrote that Bond could not just wear a watch, he had to wear a Rolex. The funny thing is that Daniel Craig wears a Rolex in real life. I don't know if Omega enjoys this, or not... 

The Cartier is medium size (the Large is REALLY Large and comes with chrono, while I like the more clean look of the normal, medium, version). The Rolex is the normal male size (40 mm).


----------



## Phillyfan

For same price, I vote Rolex!


----------



## joodi

ROLEX  no doubt


----------



## sbelle

Don't love that style of Cartier.  I vote Rolex


----------



## chanel-girl

Definitely the Rolex, honestly not crazy about the Cartier for a guy.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Actually, Ian Flemming's character always wore a Rolex, but the movie characters wear quite a range.  Sean Connery, George Laenby, Timothy Dalton, and Roger Moore all wore Rolexes some of the time.  Connery wore a Breitling for part of Thunderball, and Moore wore a Seiko for a fair number of movies.  Pierce Brosnan and Daniel Craig both wore the Seamaster.
(yes, I'm a geek.  My DF also collects watches, and we've seen all of the Bond movies together.)

Go for the Rolex.  The look is classic, and it sounds like it fits well on your wrist.


----------



## nn887

Rolex!


----------



## bolsa babe

I has the same decision to make - had saved up to treat myself for a career hurdle...

i had bought a SS rolex >10 yrs ago and keep it in mint condition.  my dad still has his from >25 yrs ago he wears daily.  it looks perfect.

anyway, what katie said about automatic movement lasting lifetimes was helpful, so i bought the large cartier francaise tank. i am pretty tall and wanted something elegant but fun, so the larger size looks fine.  best of all it is a cartier with automatic movement. 

i got a great deal since i traded in a gucci watch at tourneau, century city, CA and got over $1000 off the price.  anyway, just got it today and am glowing from the purchase   your threads helped a lot.  everyone has good taste.  

my next lust is a classic jumbo flap chanel bag, but should take it easy on spending for now...

enjoy your luxuries


----------



## Sir Rocco

Vintage Leather said:


> Actually, Ian Flemming's character always wore a Rolex, but the movie characters wear quite a range.  Sean Connery, George Laenby, Timothy Dalton, and Roger Moore all wore Rolexes some of the time.  Connery wore a Breitling for part of Thunderball, and Moore wore a Seiko for a fair number of movies.  Pierce Brosnan and Daniel Craig both wore the Seamaster.
> (yes, I'm a geek.  My DF also collects watches, and we've seen all of the Bond movies together.)
> 
> Go for the Rolex.  The look is classic, and it sounds like it fits well on your wrist.



Well, that means that I'm a geek too, because I knew this... 

Thank you, all of you. It's 6 - 2 for Rolex, thus far... Let's see what it will be in a few days.


----------



## Sir Rocco

I just asked this question, but I already have two models in mind (Rolex Submariner or Cartier Santos 100) and I'm a male.

Rolex holds value better I guess, plus Rolex has it's own timepiece and Cartier used an ETA timepiece.


----------



## sunny100

Rolex for sure as well.  The Submariner is gorgeous whereas the Santos doesn't do a thing for me.  If it were another Cartier, I might think twice but not in this case.


----------



## NewBVfan

I prefer Rolex... though I have both Rolex and Cartier Santos 100... I personally think Cartier is a women's brand.


----------



## onegirlcreative

sunny100 said:


> Rolex for sure as well.  The Submariner is gorgeous whereas the Santos doesn't do a thing for me. * If it were another Cartier, I might think twice but not in this case.*



i agree. if the op had listed the cartier pasha compared to the rolex? for me, it definitely would have been the cartier pasha, hands down. but like you said, i don't like the model of cartier the op has chosen. jmho.

ot, but i am also a huge, huge james bond fan. i have seen every single movie and still continue to watch them over and over. can't get enough of 007.  i guess that makes me a geek, as well.


----------



## Sir Rocco

onegirlcreative said:


> i agree. if the op had listed the cartier pasha compared to the rolex? for me, it definitely would have been the cartier pasha, hands down. but like you said, i don't like the model of cartier the op has chosen. jmho.
> 
> ot, but i am also a huge, huge james bond fan. i have seen every single movie and still continue to watch them over and over. can't get enough of 007.  i guess that makes me a geek, as well.


 
You're right, the Pasha is beautiful, but my GF has got this one. So, it's useless to buy this imo, I'm better off spending the money on another type of watch so we can swap sometime.

*[Offtopic]*
Me too, I'm a huge 007 fan too.  Watched all of the DVD's a thousand times . Good to know that there are more 007 connoisseurs on this forum.

So bad when Roger Moore wore the Seiko. A View To A Kill, full Vuitton luggage set (even the cheque copier was LV), and then a Seiko on his wrist. Strange combination... In total there were 4 movies where he had the Seiko. And 9 with the Submariner. Classic.
*[/Offtopic]*


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

I also vote for Rolex.


----------



## noon

I actually have considered buying both and im a girl. I wanted a submariner for the longest time but ive come to terms with the fact I cant do steel bracelets. I was in cartier recently and I fell in love with the cartier santos 100. I think you cant go wrong with either, the rolex seems more masculine and everyday type of watch. The santos to me is more classic and more dressy, but then again you could probably wear a tux with the submariner as well! I'd say if you are after a durable steel type watch def go rolex if you are after something less obvious and leather go with the cartier. This is a tough one!


----------



## bolsa babe

For a male, I say rolex, as it seem more masculine to me.  cartier seems a bit more feminine.  rolex on a man is very distinguished.  cartier.. euro style


----------



## Sir Rocco

Wow, it has become a close call. 10 for Rolex, 8 for Cartier. How come the people who vote Cartier don't explain their choice?


----------



## Vintage Leather

Sir Rocco said:


> You're right, the Pasha is beautiful, but my GF has got this one. So, it's useless to buy this imo, I'm better off spending the money on another type of watch so we can swap sometime.


 Good BF!  I love the look of a man's watch on a ladies wrist.  Does she have an opinion on which one she prefers?

On an off topic note, I threated to buy the 007 Seiko for my father one Christmas.  He threatened to not let me borrow any of his watches any more...  So I'm looking for the Thunderball Breitling


----------



## Bag*Snob

I think that Cartier looks too dressy for an everyday watch.  I like the Rolex more.


----------



## nikkipeps

...voted Rolex coz it has some value whereas Cartier's more a dressy ladies' "accessory" and not deemed something of much worth to true blue time-piece collectors.


----------



## Sir Rocco

If I see this pic, I'm really going for Rolex right now. I guess.. So hard!


----------



## chaz

I vote Rolex, I love the Cartier but somehow I always feel its more of a womans brand? Even in the large sizes...I saw a pic of the designer Nicole Farhi with the large Santos on and now I can't get past that image and imagine the Santos on a guy.

The Sub is a fabulous classic, good luck with our choice!


----------



## Jenna51580

I love Cartier and I am not crazy about Rolex however with these two watches I prefer the Rolex watch.  Here is my explanation I think the Rolex watch looks more of the typically rolex watches especially with the blue face. I feel this particular Cartier watch is a nice watch however is not a very recognizable Cartier watch.


----------



## ceya

rolex of course


----------



## sfgirl

Rolex is buy far the better watch but I like the look of the Santos.  I was going to buy the Santos a few years ago but decided to buy a tennis bracelet instead


----------



## MichelleD

I voted for the Rolex. I'm not crazy about this particular Cartier.  I prefer either the Pasha Seatimer & the Ballon Bleu for Cartiers.


----------



## cyrus12009

Rolex anytime ... btw I also like every Bond movie.. but more than that I love Daniel Craig like hell ... he is a true actor and his other than 007 movies are too good.


----------



## luvchnl

The Submariner.  I love that it looks great with everything.  It is rumored that Rolex will  be changing the bezel on the Submariner from the current alluminum to ceramic probably within the next year or two.  It will also have a little of a different clasp as well.  Now may actually be a good time to get the Submariner as I have a feeling the price will significantlly go up with the minor changes in store.  From what it sounds like, the iconic watch will look exactly the same other than those tiny changes.


----------



## luvchnl

Let us know when you decide


----------



## Sir Rocco

Thanks for your help, all of you! 

I think it will be the Rolex Submariner date, in 40mm! You have convinced me...


----------



## luvchnl

Congrats on your soon to be new Rolex :okay:


----------



## snegiri

Hi, I'm trying to choose a watch for my 25th birthday, yellow gold Rolex Daytona or the new rose gold Cartier Ballon Bleu large model with diamonds on a leather strap. I know its two different styles, and I'm more inclined towards the Rolex, but I want to choose the model which I will be happy with in years to come, and which will be fashionable and not dated. I already have a white gold and diamonds Chopard, so the Cartier would be an alternative colour wise. In your opinion which one is a keeper?


----------



## Phillyfan

I think both are beautiful but for me - I'd choose rolex.


----------



## couturequeen

snegiri said:


> Hi, I'm trying to choose a watch for my 25th birthday, yellow gold Rolex Daytona or the new rose gold Cartier Ballon Bleu large model with diamonds on a leather strap. I know its two different styles, and I'm more inclined towards the Rolex, but I want to choose the model which I will be happy with in years to come, and which will be fashionable and not dated. I already have a white gold and diamonds Chopard, so the Cartier would be an alternative colour wise. In your opinion which one is a keeper?



I think both are stunning, so maybe go with the Rolex to have some variety (diamonds and no diamonds). That way you have something for any mood, unless of course you are a diamonds all the time person


----------



## inverved

I have both and recommend both. You can't have one without the other.


----------



## surfergirljen

whistlerchic said:


> This thread seems heavily in favour of Rolex, and I am not going to debate it's quality.  I have just never seen a Rolex that is nearly as stunning as the Cartier Tank Francais.  I absolutely LUST that watch.  It's gorgeous everywhere from grocery shopping to a wedding... My personal opinion - Cartier.  I just loooooooove that watch.



TOTALLY agree! It's my dream watch. SO classic... makes me think of all the classic women who've worn it over the years... Jackie O... now Michelle *****... there's an article in one of the magazines this month about the Tank (can't remember which one but I tore it out) and it just made me want it more! So classic. I prefer more feminine watches myself and don't need one that's rough and tumble so if I ever do get one, that'll be it! (probably in SS as I can't see ever affording the gold!)


----------



## surfergirljen

golden's mom said:


> Cartier...when I was robbed...all the guy said was "give me the rolex".  When I wear Cartier, nobody gives me a second look.



HA! See I'd be the opposite - I never notice Rolexes but if you had a Cartier on I wouldn't rob you, but I might drool on it a bit. haha!


----------



## flashy.stems

rolex all the way!


----------



## honeybeez

y rolex all the way? because it is more flashy?


----------



## kiwishopper

I like both! I think Cartier is very classy and the attention to detail, design and how it curves to the wrist is just perfection! Rolex holds it own too, especially it's all gold version. I don't know, I like both. I only own Roadster in SS and no Rolex, that's on my wishlist though lol


----------



## Gingerstar

I have a cartier and rolex.  I do not have a favorite.  I absolutely love them both.


----------



## meghankkg

Well I like both, especially midsize Rolexes with the black mother of pearl faces, but I love Cartier...and am so excited that I just ordered a two-toned Roadster! Its my first really nice watch!


----------



## bagshopr

i have both, a  yellow gold Cartier tank with a black strap and a Rolex ladies size white gold, white face, no diamonds.  I like a very plain watch, no bling. 
 They are totally different styles.  I love both of them equally and could not choose if I had to.  One difference, the Cartier is a quartz, which I know watch afficianados (sp)view negatively, and the Rolex is an automatic.  I consider the Rolex "spoiled" because it has to be worn two days in a row or it sulks and stops running!


----------



## tdha

I was all set to purchase the mid size ss tank when this rolex caught my eye, not to mention a gorgeous hermes cape cod which I may get in tan (no pics of that one, they wouldn't let me).. Ignore the bracelet, it is a medical alert and I have to wear it. 

thoughts on either of these?? BTW I really appreciate your input!!!


----------



## chessmont

The Cartier! (this coming from someone who has 5 Rolexes, LOL!)  It looks just stunning on you, the Rolex looks a little plain - though if it will just be for casual, I think the Rolex looks nice, too.  I just don't think you can dress that one up, whereas the Cartier could go either way (IMO)

I guess what I mean it depends upon what you are going for, looks and use - wise.


----------



## Classic Chic

another vote for cartier, it's just more classic IMO, and i agree with chessmont, rolex do appears to be more casual than Tank's design


----------



## laurayuki

i like cartier better between the two


----------



## ETenebris

The Rolex is FABULOUS!  Simple and elegant.  The Cartier looks too busy and would be harder to read.


----------



## everything posh

I vote for the Cartier as well! It looks fantastic on you!!


----------



## xi_captain

Cartier!


----------



## Jenna51580

Cartier, however I normally like Cartier over rolex.


----------



## claudette2

Cartier, hands down.


----------



## Monica

The Cartier! I have this Cartier design as well and also a similar Rolex (with a yello face). The CArtier is really special and a classic. Rolex is a better watch maker IMHO and this model is sportive looking. I feel that with the Cartier it's easier to dress up and also great if you wear casual clothes. 
Love your e-ring!!!


----------



## butterfly36029

Rolex...I really like it...it looks like the one my husband has and I love it I want it for me! The tank is classic and it looks nice but I'd rather have a Rolex


----------



## Phillyfan

I'm partial to rolex and vote for that one. Which model and size rolex are you wearing? The only Cartier I love is the roadster (which I have w/pink face).


----------



## sbelle

I think they both look great on you, but I am partial to the look of the Rolex--so that's what I'm voting for!


----------



## Phillyfan

ssc0619- Do you know which style and size rolex is pictured by OP of this thread? I know you know a lot about watches!


----------



## tdha

Thanks for the input.  

The rolex is a date 34mm, white dial, index markers, oyster bracelet with smooth bezel.  Personally I don't like fussy watches, this is the only rolex that has really appealed to me.  I kept trying them on and it never felt right, so I changed to the TK, but then I saw this one today.  I think I will end up with the tank though.  This is my first luxury watch and I like its versatility.  If I had other nice watches too, I would get the rolex.


----------



## tdha

Thanks Monica on the e-ring mention.  She looks pretty big in the rolex pic! I don't think it is that huge in reality!!

Everyone, thanks again.  It is helpful to hear your comments.


----------



## Phillyfan

I think the 34 mm is the perfect size - at least for me! That is also the size of the air king. Good luck with your decision. They're both beautiful!


----------



## ETenebris

*tdha*, did you try the Date with the silver dial?  That is one of my favorite Rolexes, although the white is equally beautiful.  Let us know what you decide, and please post pics!


----------



## beljwl

Like the cartier better


----------



## Phillyfan

It is funny. I read through these responses and I feel like it is so chocolate and vanilla. Everyone has different tastes and preferences. I got on a rolex kick about 18 months ago and never became that interested in Cartier watches. However I often admire on others. For me, I prefer rolex.


----------



## duckiee

i prefer how the rolex looks on you!


----------



## couturequeen

Cartier


----------



## garf13ld

I prefer the Cartier Tank on your wrist.


----------



## tweezer

Cartier..looks better on your wrist


----------



## samiyahk

personally prefer the versatility and look of the cartier...xx


----------



## Chanticleer

Both are beautiful, but I'm partial to the Rolex as that's what I wear.  Either would be a great choice though.


----------



## Ali7364

I like the Cartier on you!


----------



## ETenebris

I think Candice Olsen on Divine Design wears a Cartier.  Every time I watch an episode, I check out her wrist candy and I am always disappointed to not see a Rolex.  The Cartier is nice, but there's just something about a Rolex...


----------



## tillie46

I wish I could be of help to you but, I want them both!


----------



## Wildflower

Both are beautiful and either one will be fantastic on you! 

I prefer the Rolex.


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

I prefer the Cartier on you (although both are fab!)


----------



## *ilovebrad*

I prefer Cartier between the two.


----------



## mrs moulds

The Cartier. It look fab on you.


----------



## kashmira

For watches I prefer Rolex to Cartier but I think that the Cartier watch looks better on your wrist so my vote goes to Cartier in this case!


----------



## skyqueen

Cartier...but both look great!


----------



## hilwa

Rolex.


----------



## Pursonification

The Rolex suits you so much more.  I like the simplicity of the watch and how well it goes with your round brilliant six prong diamond ring.  The Rolex adds a sense of youthfulness to your wrist where as the Cartier looks too "strict" and serious...


----------



## LarissaHK

Both are actually fabulous. Usually I prefer Rolex over Cartier but in this case I vote for Cartier...it looks more elegant on you.


----------



## klasychanel2009

Cartier... hands down.. the rolex, on the other hand, looks more casual... but if you can afford both, why not?!?!?!?!?...


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Rolex....but I am a Rolex girl so I am biased.  You can dress it up, you can wear it casually.  I just love mine so much.


----------



## icklemia

i vote rolex, to me it looks nicer on your wrist and looks a bit edgier than the cartier.


----------



## Phillyfan

I'm happy to see more rolex votes coming in!


----------



## *guccissima*

I usually prefer rolex, but i think the cartier looks great on your wrist, more feminine


----------



## itsonly4me

This is the first pic I have seen that I liked the cartier tank... so that gets my vote!  I wish I had choices like this to make, hehe.


----------



## tdha

Well, thank you everyone for your votes.  I decided on the tank.  But also bought a cape cod tonneau double tour in natural.  Both are being ordered.  I will post pics when they come in!! I can't wait. Oh, and now I have been officially bitten by the watch bug... next a rolex air king or explorer I, or maybe a day date.. hmmm too many choices!!!


----------



## Phillyfan

Haha! There is no cure for the watch bug!
Let me know which rolex you decide on next especially color of face. The Air King is TDF!


----------



## paepaega

I own a rolex in lady size.

If you want versatility and have to choose between these two, choose Cartier. The tank can go from day to night while rolex is too casual. But if your choice was rolex lady size, I would vote for rolex.


----------



## hedy devine

I can't tell which watch is which, but I prefer the round on you.  It looks great!  Plus, rectangular watches are incredibly hard to read, in my opinion.  Good luck deciding!


----------



## DollyGirl

I like the Cartier more!!!


----------



## snr12

i vote rolex!

both watches are TDF! what is the style of the rolex? I love it.. i'm in the market for one, and I really like that watch! thanks!


----------



## burberryprncess

Between the two, I like the Cartier more.


----------



## isabellam

The Cartier is much more elegant, imho


----------



## ladyhermes

I would in this case go for the Cartier!


----------



## lily25

I'm a fan of the Tank design, I think it's the best designed watch ever, so another Cartier vote from me!


----------



## momma22

I am the OP, I just changed my screen name.

Got the Cartier! And I LOVE IT!  My favorite part is the low profile so I am including a side view pic as well. THANK YOU so much for your help!!!!!

Here it is:


----------



## MBeech

It looks beautiful! I was just about to post that I liked the Cartier Tank Francaise more, and I was excited to see you got it! Congrats!


----------



## butterfly36029

Congrats! I


----------



## chessmont

Love it!


----------



## grammyr

The Rolex, for sure!  I have the Rolex and LOVE it.  The tank is very uncomfortable to wear for long!!!!


----------



## cagla

I vote rolex, although I will be buying a Cartier this weekend, looks lovely on you!


----------



## luvchnl

It looks perfect on you!  Beautiful.


----------



## jclr

The Cartier looks great on you.


----------



## mrsDIY88

congrats, it looks fantastic on you!!!


so,,,,,,,,,,,,,, what's next?


----------



## lovehermes

Cartier was the right choice!!  Congratulations!!


----------



## halunfishie

Great choice.  I like the Tank!


----------



## rosieroseanna

*Cartier is classier and more understated*


----------



## Bitten

Excellent choice with the tank - I love the Rolex too, but I think the Tank for your first luxury watch is a great choice. The rolex can be next


----------



## Angee

Congratulations for choosing Cartier!


----------



## noon

Congrats on your choice! cant wait to see pics.


----------



## erinrose

I´m contemplating buying a watch or a chanel jumbo for my birthday but I´m not quite sure which one to get. Does anyone have suggestions on watches from Rolex or Cartier in the 2k-3k range?


----------



## Bagaday

I have the Cartier Roadster and Tank Francaise.  Absolutely love them both and have no regrets at all.  The Roadster is a bit chunkier, fun look.  The Tank is wonderfully classic no matter what you may have on.  The two are both SS.  I do not own a Rolex but work in a jewelry store where we take them in frequently.  I think they're also a wonderful watch but am always blown-away by the cost of repair/refurbishment.  I have had my Cartier's for over 4 years and have not had one problem.  Good luck with picking out a great birthday gift.


----------



## erinrose

Thank you! Do you happen to know the price of the tank?


----------



## Bagaday

erinrose said:


> Thank you! Do you happen to know the price of the tank?


 
My tank is the midsize and I believe it was around $4200 when I purchased.


----------



## meghankkg

You could also get a pre-owned rolex or cartier watch (tank) for around the price you were looking to spend. I am definintely going the pre-owned route for my next watch...


----------



## jewelrywhore

Cartier Roadster in SS.


----------



## ETenebris

The Rolex Air-King is pretty close to that price range, and the Explorer.


----------



## DANIELI

I hope you get your Chanel, but between the two watches, Cartier and Rolex, there is no question as to whick one to get, Rolex, that goes for quality and resale, you can not go wrong. Don't get me wrong, Cartier makes a beautiful watch, but Cartier is known for it's jewelry design, not watch  movements. See the following letter I found, very interesting!
Dear friend,
 You&#8217;ve listed two timepieces that run into the thousands of dollars, and neither actually come from a watchmaking company. Richemont, who owns Cartier, lists the company not as a specialist watchmaking maison like it does with Jaeger-LeCoultre or IWC, but rather as a jewelry maison. Cartier does have a great history of watch design, and its Tank watch is nothing short of a classic. It&#8217;s just too bad it has ruined the line by using subpar movements, movements so bad no amount of history could redeem them. Cartier makes great jewelry for your wife; it doesn&#8217;t make great watches for you.

Louis Vuitton is even worse than Cartier. Neither of these two prestigious luxury brands means a thing in the watchmaking world -- forget them unless you&#8217;re looking for a diamond ring or a leather purse."


----------



## NY Village Girl

The Cartier Tank Francaise is beautiful on you.  This is the watch that my husband is getting for me...just haven't decided on the size.  Any suggestions on the size? I am 5'7, 130 lbs, with 6 inch wrist.  Also, which size is the most popular?


----------



## mrs moulds

Rolex


----------



## *ilovebrad*

If it's me, I'll invest with Rolex first.


----------



## bextasy

I like the Jumbo flap better


----------



## ceya

Rolex or Chanel....

Rolex first, Chanel later


----------



## thegraceful1

Cartier and Rolex watches are more than $3K, so if you can only spend less than $3k, then a Chanel Jumbo will be a great choice.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Hi, everyone!

At the end of the year I am going buy a watch and I'm having a hard time trying to decide between Rolex and Cartier. I am probably going to buy from a reseller so that I can get more bang for my buck. Right now, I'm thinking I want a watch with at least a few diamonds. Which brand would you choose and why?

Thanks so much!


----------



## VuittonsLover

Very Hard Choice because I want one of each eventually too.  LOL

I would go with the Rolex first though.. and one day get the Cartier too.


----------



## momma22

I think, if you want diamonds on the Cartier you have buy a gold/wg watch.  Rolex you can get diamonds on the dial with a steel watch, but have to get gold if you want a diamond bezel.

Rolex gives you a lot more choices.  Cartier IMHO is more elegant and is easier to choose since the choices are fewer. They have a lower resell value than rolex but that would work in your favor.  

Are you in the market for a gold or steel watch?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

VuittonsLover said:


> Very Hard Choice because I want one of each eventually too. LOL I would go with the Rolex first though.. and one day get the Cartier too.



LOL -- I wish my budget would allow me to get one of each!



momma22 said:


> Are you in the market for a gold or steel watch?



I would consider either. Right now I am leaning toward a stainless steel Rolex with diamonds. It will take me until the end of the year to save up for one so I will probably change my mind several times before I actually make the purchase.

Thanks for your feedback -- I appreciate it!


----------



## wantitneedit

You must try as many styles as possible.  
Since i was a teenager i have wanted a Tank Francaise.  When i put it on my wrist, it looked awful on me.  Even the SA had to agree.  Same goes for a few of the Rolexes, so research as many styles as you can and that might make the deciding easier.  
Stainless steel vs gold vs two-tone
Diamond markers/bezel vs plain
MOP face vs colours vs white
Shape - round vs square vs rectangle
Even the bracelet might make a difference to you..... leather vs metal etc


----------



## lightness

Rolex


----------



## momma22

I agree with wantitneedit, try them on over and over.  I took pictures when I was looking.  It helped me to go home and look at them online w/out the SA trying to influence me.  Really both brand are a great choice!  Good luck!

BTW, when I set out to get a watch.  I was rolex, rolex, rolex.  I bought a Cartier.  You just don't know until you put them on.


----------



## bextasy

The rolex


----------



## GirlieShoppe

wantitneedit said:


> You must try as many styles as possible.
> Since i was a teenager i have wanted a Tank Francaise. When i put it on my wrist, it looked awful on me. Even the SA had to agree. Same goes for a few of the Rolexes, so research as many styles as you can and that might make the deciding easier.
> Stainless steel vs gold vs two-tone
> Diamond markers/bezel vs plain
> MOP face vs colours vs white
> Shape - round vs square vs rectangle
> Even the bracelet might make a difference to you..... leather vs metal etc



Thanks so much for this -- I appreciate it!



momma22 said:


> I agree with wantitneedit, try them on over and over.  I took pictures when I was looking.  It helped me to go home and look at them online w/out the SA trying to influence me.  Really both brand are a great choice!  Good luck!
> 
> BTW, when I set out to get a watch.  I was rolex, rolex, rolex.  I bought a Cartier.  You just don't know until you put them on.



Great advice -- thank you!

Lightness and Bextasy: Thank you for your feedback!


----------



## alessia70

For everyday wear i would definitely buy a Rolex, it is much more durable. 

either way you couldn't go wrong


----------



## GirlieShoppe

PamelaWoods and Alessia70: Thank you for your feedback!


----------



## Fabfashion

I love watches. It all depends on the size/color/material, etc that were already mentioned above. I like both brands. I find Cartier has more fashionable styles and Rolex (especially if you're looking at Oyster) is more classic. The Rolex look hasn't changed for decades but it's recognizable and will retain the resale value.  I rotate my watches but come to think of it the only times I don't wear my Rolex is if I were to wear cocktail or evening dresses as it's not as feminine (compared to my other watches).  It's a personal preference but I find it's better for day wear for me.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^Thank you! You made some good points!


----------



## ayla

Does residual value matter for you ? Rolex tends to hold its value better than Cartier.


----------



## Chanelle

Rolex


----------



## everything posh

I have to agree that you mus go and try on as many different styles as you can with both of these brands. I have a Cartier demoiselle and I wear it every day. I absolutely love it and fits my style perfectly. Are you definitely set on only Cartier and Rolex? I have an Omega Constellation Iris My Choice and it is super sparkly and very beautiful! 
http://www.omegawatches.com/ladies/constellation/iris-my-choice/13657900


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^I'm definitely open to other luxury brands. Thanks for the link -- it is a gorgeous watch!


----------



## *ilovebrad*

Rolex


----------



## mrs moulds

I have a Cartier, but if I had my choice, I would have gotten a Rolex hands down!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Thanks for your feedback, ILoveBrad and MrsMoulds!!


----------



## print*model

Rolex all the way!  I love mine and enjoy wearing it every day.


----------



## sbelle

I agree that going on and trying on as many watches as you can is a must.  I have both Rolex and Cartier watches and think that you can't go wrong with either.  I think it will end up which you feel looks better on you.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Thanks, Print*model and Sbelle! I appreciate your comments!


----------



## tosh

I would get a Rolex.
I love Cartier, but for some reason I just don't like their watches.
When I was watch hunting I fell in love with a YG Rolex with MOP face and diamond markers and bezel.


----------



## Winston

IMO such a difficult choice.  I am fortunate to have both, but if I had to go with one, it would be a Rolex.


----------



## Phillyfan

I agree with tosh. Even though I love Cartier too, I like the looks of the Rolex more. The only Cartier watch I like on me is the Roadster.


----------



## nvie

Another vote for Rolex!


----------



## IWantANewBag

I say Rolex. Their watches are better engineered and the cases are more robust/durable. The Rolex movement compared to cartier movement is not even comparable in that the Rolex is so superior. Rolex watches retain their vaue to a far greater extent than Cartier watches. Also Rolex aftercare and sales service is better than pretty much any other brand. But, you do pay the extra for the advantages and benefits that the rolex brand brings. You will pay more for a rolex, but you are also getting more for your money in terms of raw quaity, ikswim.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Tosh, Winston, Hokaplan, & Nvie: Thanks so much for your feedback! I appreciate it!

IWantANewBag: Thanks for that information! You have really helped me make my decision! I am definitely getting a Rolex, now I just need to pick one out!


----------



## lovehermes

Congratulations HermesNewbie...you will love Rolex!


----------



## nvie

*HermesNewbie* - great that you have decided, now it's trying out the models!


----------



## IWantANewBag

Congrats on your decision! How exciting! You can rest assured that your money will be well spent on a rolex.  Make sure you post pictures of your lovely new watch so that we can all admire it! Xx


----------



## GirlieShoppe

LoveHermes, Nvie, and IWantANewBag: Thanks so much for your words of support! I really appreciate it!


----------



## AMJ

I have both and love both!
If I were you, I think I will get the Rolex first.


----------



## airborne

The LEX!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

AMJ said:


> I have both and love both!
> If I were you, I think I will get the Rolex first.



Thanks, AMJ! Congrats on your baby!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

airborne said:


> The LEX!!



Thanks, Airborne!!


----------



## KittyKat65

I have a Rolex and love it.  I also tried on Cartier and it didn't look right on me.


----------



## katielea

I have both and love them both for different reasons.

The rolex is IMO alot more savy and classy as my cartier is quite cunky. Both mine are man's watches as i like big watches.

Its very exciting looking for a new watch but take your time and enjoy.xx


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Thanks, KittyKat and KatieLea! I've started looking at several different Rolex styles. I was thinking stainless steel but now I think gold would be better. I thought I wanted diamonds, but now I'm not sure.

Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Monica

Rolex makes higher quality watches. The watches are very sturdy and durable. I actually have both and I love both. The Rolex is more casual. Cartier has a bit more elegance. Have you tried some already?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^Thanks so much for your feedback -- I appreciate it! I haven't actually tried any on yet; I'm hoping to this weekend. You are right, Rolex is more casual and Cartier is more elegant. I'm thinking Rolex would be a better fit into my lifestyle and wardrobe. Although, Cartier would be nice too!


----------



## LisaDino

I happen to have a Rolex and my mom and sister wear Cartier. I loveeee the way the Rolex looks! Mine is yellow gold and it's from a reseller (great price!!!!). You can't go wrong with either of them but a Rolex seems more classic to me.

Good luck and congrats!!!


----------



## alessia70

Congrats on your decision! Please post pics if you can!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Thanks, LisaDino and Alessia70! I will definitely post photos when I get it!


----------



## ABClalala A

Hi everyone,

Please help me pick one  and which one look more dresser and right on my wrist? Does Cartier watches as an everyday watch safe with shower or do anything with water resitant? Thank you.


----------



## snowshiro

Both look good on you can't go wrong   Cartier look dressier to me but I like Rolex better.  What size Rolex you're wearing?  Rolex more durable by most people and waterproof.


----------



## ABClalala A

that's ladies size. Thank you.


----------



## halunfishie

IMO Cartier looks better.  Is that the small tank?  It seems the right size for you.


----------



## firstaid

I am a fan of the Cartier tank, but the rolex looks really good on you.


----------



## sbelle

I think both look beautiful on you.  My personal preference is the Rolex, but the Cartier looks lovely too.


----------



## sassc

I like the Cartier on you just a little bit better, it looks really pretty and feminine.  Looks great with your beautiful ring!!


----------



## Mekinfrance

Cartier looks dressier, but I like the Rolex better 
You should imagine yourself with the outfits you plan to wear the watch, and then decide which one looks better with them... I think it has to go with "your" style


----------



## bagsforme

The Cartier is more dressy.  But I've worn my tank to play tennis & swim.  Both are sturdy and waterproof.  Both look great.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Cartier


----------



## queennadine

I think the Cartier looks dressier, while the Rolex looks more sporty.

They're both beautiful! Do you have any other watches?


----------



## Phillyfan

IMO, I prefer Rolex. From your pictures, both watches look lovely on you. But whenever I see them in person, Rolex wins hands down!


----------



## NY Village Girl

They both look great, but I would go with the Tank.  It is also durable and water-resistant.  

Have you considered the Mid-size Tank?  Midsize strikes a nice balance between dressy and sporty.  This is the one I have, and I wear it everywhere, including the gym and nice dinners. It really does go well with everything you wear.


----------



## Monica

I would choose the Cartier. It's very classy but you can wear it with casual and dressy outfits. I have both watches. The Rolex is more sturdy and casual. And Rolex makes better watches. But the Tank is very timeless and I like that it's thinner. I like this size on you.


----------



## AmberLeBon

I prefer cartier although both are very nice..


----------



## ceya

Rolex


----------



## keodi

firstaid said:


> I am a fan of the Cartier tank, but the rolex looks really good on you.



I agree!


----------



## *MJ*

They both look great, but my vote goes to the Cartier...The Tank is such a timeless classic, and can be dressy or casual!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love the Tank!


----------



## Bagaday

This is definitely a tough one.......I have the Tank F. mid-size and absolutely love it and get a lot of wear from it.  On the flip side though, I'm lovin that Rolex - it's really, really, pretty!!!!  I think which ever one suits your lifestyle the best if this is going to be your 'go-to' watch.  This Rolex has a sportier feel to it.  Not much help - sorry.  Good Luck.


----------



## asnlady

I prefer Rolex unless it's a solid gold Cartier;  now that's class!


----------



## tosh

Rolex!


----------



## purseinsanity

AmberLeBon said:


> I prefer cartier although both are very nice..



ITA!


----------



## tiffanysilver

I usually prefer Cartier but that Rolex really loves you! Go with th Rolex. The chocolate face on that watch is amazing.


----------



## Kissmark

Both looks nice but I prefer the the Rolex on you, plus imh it is a more durable watch. Let us know which one you decide!
By the way are you wearing different erings/wedding rings?


----------



## thewave1969

Cartier!


----------



## carlinha

cartier tank


----------



## hilwa

Definitely Rolex. Plus it looks nice on u.


----------



## DD101

I have the tank, I prefer the Cartier. I prefer the overall shape of the tank style. I just love the look of it.


----------



## Phillyfan

Just curious - has anyone counted # votes for Cartier vs Rolex?


----------



## simplygm819

Both look really good on you, but my personal preference is the Rolex!


----------



## surfergirljen

Cartier for me always! Classic and elegant!


----------



## barbie444

Get the rolex it has better resale value if you decide to sell it in the future


----------



## Florasun

I am generally a Cartier fan, but that Rolex looks great on you!


----------



## cookie888

Rolex looks much better on you


----------



## glistenpearls

Tough choice because they look both gorgeous on you. But I think the Cartier is tad dressier.


----------



## **Chanel**

I prefer the Rolex on you .


----------



## eviemarie

I love the rolex on you.


----------



## Phillyfan

It looks like approx. 19 for rolex and 14 for cartier. A lot of us think both look great!


----------



## Rockerchic

If looking for a dressier classic watch, I'd go with Cartier (tank looks great but my favorite style is the Roadster). If looking for a sporty classic look, then I'd pick the Rolex. Both are great.


----------



## Phillyfan

bump!


----------



## keodi

after much debate, I've decided to trade in my Cartier tank and get a rolex datejust.


----------



## chloegirl

Hello PF friends!  I desperately need your help in making a decision between these two watches.  I currently own 2 Cartier watches, the Tank Francaise (small) and a Divan, and thought my 3rd watch would be the Roadster until I walked into a Rolex dealership today.  I've always thought Rolex watches looked "older", but today I tried on the Air King which they say is a man's watch at 34mm and I loved the its sleek, modern look.  Lately I've been leaning toward the larger watch faces and the stainless steel band and the clean face of the Air King has me thinking twice about getting another Cartier.  Please help me decide!  TIA!


----------



## Phillyfan

I have both! My roadster is ss with pink face. My air king is blue face with orange numbers. I like the air king more.


----------



## Bentley1

I have an SS Roadster and am in love with it.  I also have the Tank f (small) and a Cartier SS Must 21, however of my 3 Cartiers, the Roadster is #1 for me.  BUT, since you already own 2 Cartiers and you have fallen for the Rolex Air King, why not go with something different than Cartier??  The Air king is definitely chic, cool and classy all wrapped into 1.


----------



## chloegirl

I am leaning towards the Air King but my only concern is that I am very petite and have small wrists.  Hokaplan, if you don't mind me asking, would your wrists be considered small, average, or large?


----------



## Phillyfan

chloegirl - I'm 5ft6in and 118 lbs. So I'm not a petite or a large person. I would say my wrist is small to average. I take a 17 in the Cartier Love bangle if that helps. The Air King is my favorite size in my entire watch collection. My next ballon bleu is a 37mm which is a little big but i can read the time easier!


----------



## bb10lue

I have small wrist (16 in Cartier love cuff and bangle), and have SS Roadster ladies size and 31mm Rolex datejust. They are quite similar sizewise IMHO...don't really care for Air King, too plain for me....


----------



## nvie

Since you have 2 Cartiers, go for the Rolex Air King. Personally, the size is too big for my liking.


----------



## sbelle

I say Air King too!  I love the look and think it would be nice to have something different in your watch wardrobe!


----------



## bagsforme

Since you already have 2 cartier, go for the air king.
They are both about the same size, just different shapes.  I really like the air king and considered getting one for myself but I prefer the date on my watches.


----------



## Swanky

If you post pics you may get more responses


----------



## onegirlcreative

oh, i definitely vote for the air king. that is my dream watch&#8212;a men's SS vintage air king. so classic.


----------



## Longchamp

Another vote for Air King


----------



## chloegirl

The Air King is the clear winner!


----------



## LabRatPhD

A vote for Air King! I have tiny wrists(5.5" around) but wear a 33 mm J12. I don't think 34mm will be too big even if your wrist is around the same size as mine.


----------



## chloegirl

I took everyone's advice and I got my Air King.  I love it!!!  Will post pics later.


----------



## SweetCherries

Congrats, can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## akoko

Hi ladies!
I'm getting a present for my wedding and I am completely torn between these watches. I already have a midsize rolex ss perpetual  (which i love), and my first though was to get a man size ss rolex. I really like the big watch trend and kind of regretted not getting one initially. Now I'm leaning towards a two tone, because I've started wearing gold (and unfortunately I can't afford an all gold one).
I like that with the rolex I get a big size watch, which I initially wanted, but I'm afraid it might be a bit too blingy. 
I like that on the tank the gold is discreet, but I don't know if its too conservative. 
What do you ladies think? Do you like the watches? What do you think of the two tone look?
 Any comments will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I like the Cartier.  I know the big watch is huge in fashion right now, but I do not know if that style will last forever.  The Cartier is a classic, and I think you can wear it for years to come.


----------



## courthorn

I agree with the above poster.  I don't know how long huge watches are going to be in style for women.  And for me, if i am going to spend $$$ on a watch i need for it to not be a trend.  I also might be biased since I just bought a Cartier over a Rolex.


----------



## foggybrooke

Tank!  Tank!  Tank!  I agree with AntiqueShopper it is a classic that you will wear for years to come.  Since this watch is a wedding present, I would go classic.


----------



## akoko

thank you very much for your replies! 
Do you like the two tone tank? Do you think that it's also a classic? I'm just asking because usually I see the ss one.


----------



## lovehermes

The Cartier Tank is my favorite on you.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

akoko said:


> thank you very much for your replies!
> Do you like the two tone tank? Do you think that it's also a classic? I'm just asking because usually I see the ss one.


 
I think any Tank you pick will be a classic.  The Tank has been around since 1917, so I think any version works.


----------



## akoko

really? that is very interesting to know.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I like the Tank on you.


----------



## Lanier

I love both watches, but I actually prefer the Rolex.


----------



## bb10lue

Have you tried the midsize tank? I don't know what ur daily style is, Both look nice on you


----------



## Phillyfan

Have you considered the ballon bleu? It is a gorgeous watch!


----------



## daluu

i'm going to go with the rolex. i think it looks better and the size of that tank just looks too large for your wrist. if you plan to go tank, i suggest you go down a size.

still voting for the rolex though...hot, hot, hot!


----------



## emilia rose

rolex over cartier every time


----------



## akoko

bb10lue said:


> Have you tried the midsize tank? I don't know what ur daily style is, Both look nice on you



yes, i'm actually also thinking that this size is too big and might need to go with the midsize on the tank.


----------



## nvie

I like the Rolex but not the men's size...it's just a trend. I would go for the two-tone Rolex mid size instead of the Cartier. Else you might want to consider other brands.


----------



## akoko

Hokaplan said:


> Have you considered the ballon bleu? It is a gorgeous watch!



yes i have! It is a beautiful watch, but i'm not sure if it's so classic. Also, my future DH doesn't like it, and since he is giving me this present I though I might go with one of my other two choices


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

I need to vote for the rolex!! For reference I am 5'1", in my early 20s, and approx. 100 pounds and I always get compliments on my 2-tone submariner (which I have with the blue face--which would look amazing with your evil eye bracelet).

From the pics I love the rolex on you much better. I myself have played with the idea of the cartier roadster but end up going for another rolex instead (partly to my Dbf's benefit since we can share the men's watches).


----------



## luvchnl

nvie said:


> I like the Rolex but not the men's size...it's just a trend. I would go for the two-tone Rolex mid size instead of the Cartier. Else you might want to consider other brands.



I suggest the same.  Midsize 31mm 2 tone Rolex.


----------



## akoko

thank you all for your replies! 
This is a big decision for me and I really appreciate your input
I'm going to try them both again a size smaller, as a lot of you have suggested that this will make a more timeless piece.
Also, I'm very happy to see that you do recommend the two tone look, as this is my big leap on either watch.


----------



## Cheryl

i have the mens rolex DJ and I love it, I also wear a 38mm chanel J12 so Im sure the a larger watch and the ladies DJ just was to small and didnt do it for me. I say go with what makes your heart flutter! GL and congratulations!!!


----------



## alenka

I think the tank looks more elegant on you but I would also suggest going down a size. I have the midsize two tone (rose gold) tank and I love it, I also find it extremely comfortable. 

I view the men's rolex as more of a fashion piece rather than the classic tank, if you already have a classic, get the rolex, otherwise, I would suggest the tank for its timeless quality and elegance.

Congrats btw


----------



## lilbluebear

All 3 watches look lovely on you. And both watches are considered classic. I'm favoring the rolex just because of the shape. Personally, I'm not a fan of rectangular/square watches. Keep us posted with what you decide to choose. Either way congratulations on your future purchase of either rolex or cartier!


----------



## keodi

Lanier said:


> I love both watches, but I actually prefer the Rolex.


 
same here!


----------



## couturequeen

I'd go with the midsize two tone Rolex.


----------



## ame

I think I lean towards the tank.I think it's more classic looking than the Rolex.


----------



## MBeech

I personally love the look of the tank, and I think it looks great on your wrist.


----------



## chloegirl

I have a Tank and recently got an Air King Rolex which is  34mm and considered a man's watch.  I love my Rolex and I'm not a big girl.  I'm 5'2'' and weigh a little over 100lbs so it is a substantial watch on my little wrist, but I've received more compliments on my Rolex in 2 weeks than I've ever received on my Tank which I've had it for years.  I think too many people have a Cartier Tank, which may be proof that it is a classic and it will never go out of style, but I think the Rolex is "WOW"!


----------



## Phillyfan

I agree with chloegirl. Everyone has the tank. I have an air king and love it tons!


----------



## champ

difficult decision..they are all look great! love lagre size watch. if it's possible i would have both tank and rolex jubilee one. but if i really have to choose one, i go for rolex jubilee bracelet. then be nice to your hubby for a cartier tank next year! 

well, whatever you decide stick with large size and 2 tones, i love it!


----------



## designerdiva40

Hi ladies i have got the mid size tank in SS & the datejust SS exactly the same one as in the pic with the white dial and ive recently had the dial changed to the new pink flower dial, it makes a mans watch look like a ladies watch and I am totally in love with it, but I think the mid size tank is just as lovely so it comes down to which 1 you prefer.  They both look stunning.


----------



## designerdiva40

Good choice Chloegirl, I too have a SS rolex datejust mans size & have 3 cartiers
mid size SS Tank
large SS roadster
SS santo 100 with pink leather strap
and a 38mm white chanel with diamond markers
Ive just recently sold a mid size bi metal yachtmaster & my DH has told me no more watches but do I listen NO ( watch this space Im sure ill add to my collection)


----------



## akoko

thank you all very much for your replies! 
I decided to go with the tank, just because I like the two tone look on it a little bit more, and also for some reason, I liked it as a wedding present. 
Also, I realized that in the rolex I prefer the sleek look of either ss or just gold (....a girl can dream )
thanks again ladies!


----------



## designerdiva40

congratulations akoko, I hope you enjoy wearing it as much as I enjoying wearing mine,I think you made a good decision it can be casual but still looks dressy enough to wear on a night out.


----------



## chessmont

AntiqueShopper said:


> I like the Cartier.  I know the big watch is huge in fashion right now, but I do not know if that style will last forever.  The Cartier is a classic, and I think you can wear it for years to come.



I agree.  And I think the Cartier looks better on you.

Oops just saw I am late to the party, LOL.  Good choice, OP


----------



## Bentley1

Hi Everyone,

I wanted to get a few opinions! My brother has asked me to help him choose between 2 watches for his wife.  She loves classic, timeless pieces and does not currently own either a Cartier or a Rolex.  She has mentioned in the past that she loves the Roadster and also the midsize Rolex, both in SS.  She is a professional and wears tailored, casual chic clothing to work and jeans on the weekends.  I have a Roadster SS and adore it, but I also love the midsize Rolex, so I've been no help to my brother. Any help with pros and cons would be appreciated. I provided links to both watches below. However, the Rolex would be withOUT diamond markers!   Thanks so much!

http://www.cartier.us/#/show-me/timepieces/w62016v3-roadster-watch-small-model

http://www.rolex.com/en#/rolex-watches/datejust/datejust-31mm-rolesor-m178274-0017


----------



## Irishgal

You can't go wrong with either..do you know if she likes one designer better than another (like, loves Rolex no matter what, always wanted one..)..or is she really open to both? I have to say I looked at both, and ended up with the Roadster, and have not touched my Chanel J12 since I got the Roadster. I too am a professional and wear suits, so favor a conservative look. 
Good luck! Either way I am sure she will be thrilled!!


----------



## bagsforme

Great choices.  Since she doesn't have either, I'd say Rolex first.


----------



## bhurry

I would actually go with the rolex on this one.  Its definitely classic.


----------



## Nlvfan

I'm biased. I love the Rolex brand and I think the resale value is more attractive. But that's just me.


----------



## Phillyfan

I have both. I vote rolex first.


----------



## Bentley1

oh wow, so far majority votes for Rolex  Thanks for your votes! It really is a lovely timepiece!


----------



## Bentley1

Hokaplan said:


> I have both. I vote rolex first.



Hokaplan, since you have both, can you tell me why you would choose Rolex first over the Roadster??


----------



## Irishgal

Damn I got overruled! LOL


----------



## Phillyfan

I prefer round watches right now! And to me - the rolex is the ultimate. From everything I learned and read on TPF regarding high-end watches, rolex is the better timepiece (mechanical standpoint). But I just got the medium automatic ss ballon bleu Cartier which is amazing. So if you were asking between ballon bleu and rolex, I don't know which I'd choose!


----------



## Bentley1

Irishgal said:


> Damn I got overruled! LOL



haha, thanks for your vote Irishgal! I'm a bit biased since I love my Roadster so much as well!  Which Chanel J12 do you have?  I also have that watch, and it's another of my personal favs.  I have the 33mm white w/ diamond markers.


----------



## Bentley1

Hokaplan said:


> I prefer round watches right now! And to me - the rolex is the ultimate. From everything I learned and read on TPF regarding high-end watches, rolex is the better timepiece (mechanical standpoint). But I just got the medium automatic ss ballon bleu Cartier which is amazing. So if you were asking between ballon bleu and rolex, I don't know which I'd choose!



Thanks, that makes sense. Yes, I recall in your previous posts you were looking to get the ballon bleu! I'm happy to hear you purchased it and are happy with it! It is a beautiful watch!


----------



## Irishgal

Bentley1 said:


> haha, thanks for your vote Irishgal! I'm a bit biased since I love my Roadster so much as well!  Which Chanel J12 do you have?  I also have that watch, and it's another of my personal favs.  I have the 33mm white w/ diamond markers.




Looks like we have the same taste, that is the same J12 I have also!


----------



## Bentley1

Irishgal said:


> Looks like we have the same taste, that is the same J12 I have also!



 oh, really!  Well, you have great taste!!!   They are both beautiful watches!


----------



## Bagaday

I also have both and love them equally.  However, for a first time classic high-end piece, I would vote Rolex.  I think the Roadster has more of an 'edge' to it......I also have the Tank F. and that is also a fabulous watch.  No matter what he picks, he will have a very happy wife.


----------



## purseinsanity

Gosh.  That's tough!  I want both!


----------



## ShopAddikt

Definitely the rollie!


----------



## GucciObsessed

I own a Cartier tank francaise which I absolutely adore. I bought my fiance a Rolex Datejust a couple of months ago. While I would love to own a Rolex (and thus have matching watches) for some reason Rolex designs are not speaking to me, even though I think they are better watches than Cartier. Cartier watches are much more feminine in design and go with my jewelry better. Does anyone know what I am talking about?


----------



## Greentea

I feel the same way, although I think Cartier's quality is on par with Rolex. I also found Rolex slightly uncomfortable to wear.
I love my Tank Francaise and want a Ballon Bleu next!


----------



## sdkitty

I think with Cartier you are paying more for the name and the case (jewelry) vs Rolex where you are buying the watch (movement) but also paying for the name.  Cartier is certainly classic so it sounds like you have the watch you want.
Enjoy.


----------



## designerdiva40

I love all my 3 Cartiers but I also love my new Rolex datejust, I think Rolex are made slightly better but Cartiers are just as good & I agree totally that there designs are more elegant looking, I too am lusting after the medium Ballon Bleu in TT.


----------



## purseinsanity

I think I know what you mean!  I was never that into Rolex until last year when I happened to see one in a magazine and fell in love with it at first sight!  DH got me one for Christmas that I absolutely adore.  I think it's feminine looking and I've gotten tons of compliments on it.  However, I have always, always wanted a Cartier Tank Francaise, and DH surprised me for Valentine's Day this year with one!  Here's pics of the two:

Rolex:







Cartier:


----------



## imgg

purseinsanity said:


> I think I know what you mean!  I was never that into Rolex until last year when I happened to see one in a magazine and fell in love with it at first sight!  DH got me one for Christmas that I absolutely adore.  I think it's feminine looking and I've gotten tons of compliments on it.  However, I have always, always wanted a Cartier Tank Francaise, and DH surprised me for Valentine's Day this year with one!  Here's pics of the two:
> 
> Rolex:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier:
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Your pearlmaster is gorgeous.  I've been lusting over it for years and I'm considering selling my datejust and Chanel to buy it.  :heart:
> 
> The only thing I don't like about Rolex is it does not keep time!


----------



## beachy10

I prefer Cartier. Gives off a younger vibe.


----------



## Swanky

I'm the other way . . . I've never seen a Cartier watch I'd like to have but so want a Rolex!


----------



## ryu_chan

With Cartier, I liked a few different styles in the past (Tank, Roadster and Ballon Bleu). However, none of them wow'd me enough for me to pull the trigger. Never ever thought myself to be a Rolex person for similar reasons as yours, but I suddenly loved this one Datejust enough to pull the trigger. I do believe as a timepiece, Rolex is a better choice. But you need to absolutely love what you get.  Maybe you could look at a few diff styles of Rolex?


----------



## purseinsanity

imgg said:


> Your pearlmaster is gorgeous. I've been lusting over it for years and I'm considering selling my datejust and Chanel to buy it.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about Rolex is it does not keep time!


 

:kiss:  Thanks *imgg*!


----------



## nvie

I prefer to buy watchmaker's watch. So my vote for Rolex. There are so many Rolex designs which are more feminie, like *purseinsanity's* Pearlmaster or even the Cellini designs. Cellini range are quartz, so it's accurate to the dot. See if you like the all diamond bezel on the new Rolex 31mm, I think they are so feminine and you can choose jubilee or oyster bracelet.


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks *nvie*!  *OP*, my model does indeed look very feminine when on my wrist, and Rolex has lots of other models to choose from as well that are extremely feminine.  I was pleasantly surprised as just how many...good luck with your decision!


----------



## GucciObsessed

That Rolex is gorgeous! And congratulations on your new tank - what a great present!!

I think you all are right, I should buy what I love and speaks to me. What do you all think of the Cartier Pasha?


----------



## twinkle.tink

I know just what you mean.

I love (or love the idea) of my datejust...but some how when I choose a watch to wear I pick my tank.


----------



## purseinsanity

GucciObsessed said:


> That Rolex is gorgeous! And congratulations on your new tank - what a great present!!
> 
> I think you all are right, I should buy what I love and speaks to me. What do you all think of the Cartier Pasha?



Thank you *GucciObsessed*!  I love the Pasha!  Go for it if it makes your heart sing!


----------



## partialtopink

what can I expect to pay for a new men's presidential gold watch? no diamonds


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

What an interesting thread. I was just thinking about this the other night while considering pulling the trigger on a watch. 

I like the idea of the rolex movement and that quality there but none of the designs really speak to me.

The roadster on the other hand, fits my style and personality to an absolute T. I guess it just boils down to personal preference for the wearer!


----------



## NWK

Cartier watches are lovely, here Rolex is not that big, and the real great classy watch to own is Patek, a notch higher in my opinion both in design and quality and yes...in price.. but so beautiful


----------



## designerdiva40

GucciObsessed said:


> That Rolex is gorgeous! And congratulations on your new tank - what a great present!!
> 
> I think you all are right, I should buy what I love and speaks to me. What do you all think of the Cartier Pasha?



I love the Pasha especially the large with the pink face, I believe it's automatic I considered it myself but ended up getting a 36mm datejust.


----------



## amanda_wanghx

i  both watches!!!!



purseinsanity said:


> I think I know what you mean! I was never that into Rolex until last year when I happened to see one in a magazine and fell in love with it at first sight! DH got me one for Christmas that I absolutely adore. I think it's feminine looking and I've gotten tons of compliments on it. However, I have always, always wanted a Cartier Tank Francaise, and DH surprised me for Valentine's Day this year with one! Here's pics of the two:
> 
> Rolex:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier:


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks so much *amanda_wanghx*!


----------



## tosh

I love all things Cartier, except their watches.
The designs just don't do it for me.
I bought a YG Rolex and I love it.


----------



## hilwa

Hi:
I really really don't know how to choose between:
-Rolex daytona in yellow gold w/dial set diamonds.
-Cartier ballon bleu in yellow gold and bezel set w/ diamonds.
Actually they are so different and it is sooo hard to choose.
please help.


----------



## hilwa

hey guyz. where are you?


----------



## fashion16

I vote Cartier. I just prefer the look of the Cartier.


----------



## nyc_cady

My vote is for the Cartier.  I feel you can't really go wrong with any Cartier watch.  Some Rolex watches I feel are too copied and aren't "unique" enough so to speak. I'd pick Cartier over Rolex any day.


----------



## Greentea

The Ballon Bleu is the most exquisite, chic watch I've ever seen! And with YG and diamonds........ I'm going to faint!


----------



## jmcadon

The Rolex is waterproof and will last forever.  I have had mine for 25 years and have not been particularly careful with it...wore it on the job as a structural inspector for years and rarely take it off.  I agree they are 2 very different looks and both are lovely.  If this will be your everyday only watch like mine, I would go with the Rolex.


----------



## CindyKay

Sporty (Rolex Daytona) vs. Elegance (Cartier Ballon Bleu)... they are completely different in terms of looks & the overall aesthetics. Both are excellent choices... but if it were me, I'd prefer Rolex vs. Cartier.  Rolex retains its value overtime.  Daytonas' resale value still remain high throughout the years.. something to think about.


----------



## akoko

hm...its a difficult choice because both watches are so different. 
ok this might not help much, but have you considered the gold president? I just think it's somewhere between the two, not as sporty as the daytona, but very durable and a classic. (and my dream watch).
Between the two I would go for the ballon bleu.


----------



## Mr. Ho

I am not the biggest fan of Cartier watches. So I would vote for the Rolex. It is a classic.


----------



## gelbergirl

jmcadon said:


> The Rolex is waterproof and will last forever.  I have had mine for 25 years and have not been particularly careful with it...wore it on the job as a structural inspector for years and rarely take it off.  I agree they are *2 very different looks* and both are lovely.  If this will be your *everyday only watch* like mine, I would go with the Rolex.



good point, I agree.
(but both are gorgeous)


----------



## thegraceful1

Greentea said:


> *The Ballon Bleu is the most exquisite, chic watch I've ever seen! And with YG and diamonds*........ I'm going to faint!


 
I feel the same way.....


----------



## nvie

hilwa - share with us your current watch collection in order to help you decide.


----------



## hilwa

I have a Rolex day date 36 in YG w/ bezel set diamonds and dial in champagne set w/ diamonds. and I love it and wear it every day. It is so versitile i can wear it on every occasion. So I want aanother watch to change and wear it day and night.


----------



## jfk100

I've just bought my first high end watch and after a lot of waffling, decided on the TT Cartier Ballon Bleu!  Rolex watches are legendary but they just don't work for me.  I'm very petite and I'm not really a fan of the huge watch look.  I think that trend will come and go, and I wanted something that would go as well with an evening gown as jeans.  I considered the Cartier Tank F. also, but in the end, I think the Ballon Bleu is such a gorgeous watch, I'll be most happy looking at it every day.


----------



## sunshine800

cartier all the way.


----------



## shopanistaholic

I would choose Rolex because it is a classic timepiece. I feel that Cartier is a little bit more nouveau riche. Thats's just my opinion.


----------



## bba224

I own a Rolex as well as several Cartier watches. They are both great classic watch brands. My preference is the Cartier.


----------



## Zophie

purseinsanity said:


> I think I know what you mean! I was never that into Rolex until last year when I happened to see one in a magazine and fell in love with it at first sight! DH got me one for Christmas that I absolutely adore. I think it's feminine looking and I've gotten tons of compliments on it. However, I have always, always wanted a Cartier Tank Francaise, and DH surprised me for Valentine's Day this year with one! Here's pics of the two:
> 
> Rolex:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier:


 

oooh, they are both beautiful!


----------



## LoVeinLA

Cartier, it just feminine and classic.  Every time I wear it, I get compliments.


----------



## chanelgirl2099

Cartier all the way. Classic, chic, and perfect. I have the Tank Americaine and love it. The only thing I don't like is having to get the battery replaced. I wish I owned a wind up Cartier or an automatic.


----------



## QTbebe

I'm a cartier fan


----------



## kbella86

Rolex for watches, Cartier for everything else


----------



## Flor10

Go for a Cartier!

I have 2 Cartiers, a must 21 2 tone 31mm and a cartier tank solo with steel bracelet large size. 

All I can say is  that  both of them can be very classic and also very trendy, depending on the other jewelry pieces that go with them. But one thing is for sure, a cartier gives to your look always a refined, and a upper-class touch.

A rolex always let me if the doubt/question: "Is that a perfect imitation or is that a real one?", ´cause you can find so many wonderful affordable copies in internet!"§$%&/ 

Cartier is an assurance for authenticity, since it´s very difficult to find perfect copies from it.


----------



## KathyB

Always Rolex


----------



## pokemanx

I like Cartier better


----------



## PeacefulMommy

I prefer Cartier, personally.  It's a chic and feminine brand that makes lovely watches for women.  I don't know why, but I feel as though Rolex is a masculine brand that, while timeless, peaked (for me) several years ago.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

shopanistaholic said:


> I would choose Rolex because it is a classic timepiece. I feel that Cartier is a little bit more nouveau riche. Thats's just my opinion.



Cartier for the exact same reason-- it is more elegant and refined, whereas Rolex is more showy/nouveau riche.


----------



## Kissmark

Flor10 said:
			
		

> Go for a Cartier!
> 
> I have 2 Cartiers, a must 21 2 tone 31mm and a cartier tank solo with steel bracelet large size.
> 
> All I can say is  that  both of them can be very classic and also very trendy, depending on the other jewelry pieces that go with them. But one thing is for sure, a cartier gives to your look always a refined, and a upper-class touch.
> 
> A rolex always let me if the doubt/question: "Is that a perfect imitation or is that a real one?", ´cause you can find so many wonderful affordable copies in internet!"§$%&/
> 
> Cartier is an assurance for authenticity, since it´s very difficult to find perfect copies from it.



There are tons of Cartier copies on the Internet as well though. I don't know if the Rolex copies are better than the Cartier copies, since I've never seen them in real life. These days there are copies of everything.


----------



## xblackxstarx

i dont yet own either a cartier or rolex watch... but by appearance i much prefer rolex. just my taste
however cartier are my no1 for jewellery 
i really dont care if people think my watch when iget it is fake... as long as i know it isnt thats all that matters


----------



## Liza221

Rolex


----------



## Collie5

I personally prefer Omega to either Rolex or Cartier, just my personal taste. I have an Omega Constellation that I love.


----------



## MinPinLollipop

Yes ... I am in love with an Omega Aqua Terra in SS with diamond markers. I want that watch so badly.


----------



## noonoo07

Rolex


----------



## Collie5

MinPinLollipop said:


> Yes ... I am in love with an Omega Aqua Terra in SS with diamond markers. I want that watch so badly.



OHHHH that is a gorgeous watch! I just never cared for the look of the Rolex watches. Cartier- meh...I think they are over priced. I was having a battery replaced in my husband's watch the other day and was wearing my Omega. The jeweler commented on how much he liked the Omega watches. He carried Rolex but his comment was that the Omega was as good, if not better than the Rolex, and if he were buying a new watch, it would definitely be an Omega. They just opened an Omega store in our mall and I had to go in and drool a little.


----------



## cakegirl

My husband wears an Omega and it is really nice looking-it is the James Bond one, whichever that is. 
I've never worn a watch, but am now thinking about getting my first. There is only one that has caught my eye, and I've admired for years-the automatic Cartier 35mm Pasha C.
I know Rolex are very well made but their looks have never appealed to me. I don't normally consider resale value when buying personal items.


----------



## MinPinLollipop

Collie5 said:


> OHHHH that is a gorgeous watch! I just never cared for the look of the Rolex watches. Cartier- meh...I think they are over priced. I was having a battery replaced in my husband's watch the other day and was wearing my Omega. The jeweler commented on how much he liked the Omega watches. He carried Rolex but his comment was that the Omega was as good, if not better than the Rolex, and if he were buying a new watch, it would definitely be an Omega. They just opened an Omega store in our mall and I had to go in and drool a little.



Yes, they've opened a small Omega boutique in my local mall too. I went in last week and tried on a 30mm Aqua Terra with diamond markers and a diamond bezel. I loved it. Then I went home, did some research, and discovered that the same watch comes in 34mm size. I think that the 34mm will be the one I want, but without the diamond bezel.

I do like Cartier watches too and would really love a Tank Anglaise but the Aqua Terra just seems more ... me!


----------



## cakegirl

cakegirl said:


> My husband wears an Omega and it is really nice looking-it is the James Bond one, whichever that is.
> I've never worn a watch, but am now thinking about getting my first. There is only one that has caught my eye, and I've admired for years-the automatic Cartier 35mm Pasha C.
> I know Rolex are very well made but their looks have never appealed to me. I don't normally consider resale value when buying personal items.



Can't believe I posted this morning-my husband just completely surprised me with a Cartier Pasha C for Christmas!


----------



## cherrycookies

cakegirl said:


> Can't believe I posted this morning-my husband just completely surprised me with a Cartier Pasha C for Christmas!



lucky you!!


----------



## MinPinLollipop

cakegirl said:


> Can't believe I posted this morning-my husband just completely surprised me with a Cartier Pasha C for Christmas!



That's so fabulous! Merry Christmas! Pictures please! XXX


----------



## EMDOC

akoko said:
			
		

> Hi ladies!
> I'm getting a present for my wedding and I am completely torn between these watches. I already have a midsize rolex ss perpetual  (which i love), and my first though was to get a man size ss rolex. I really like the big watch trend and kind of regretted not getting one initially. Now I'm leaning towards a two tone, because I've started wearing gold (and unfortunately I can't afford an all gold one).
> I like that with the rolex I get a big size watch, which I initially wanted, but I'm afraid it might be a bit too blingy.
> I like that on the tank the gold is discreet, but I don't know if its too conservative.
> What do you ladies think? Do you like the watches? What do you think of the two tone look?
> Any comments will be greatly appreciated!



I hope you got the Tank. It's so much nicer on you.


----------



## EMDOC

I have a Cartier Santos. I LOVE it. I've had it for 3.5 years, and I've worn it almost everyday. Rolex is a nice watch, but boring to me. And I think it's more associated with status, while Cartier is more elegance. I am not concerned with resale value because i buy for keeps. I'd get a Rolex for my husband, but Cartier will always be my first choice. 




Stainless steel with YG bezel and screws.


----------



## charleston-mom

No contest - Cartier.  Classier to me.  Just gorgeous.


----------



## cakegirl

MinPinLollipop said:


> That's so fabulous! Merry Christmas! Pictures please! XXX



Here it is-I love it!


----------



## MinPinLollipop

cakegirl said:


> here it is-i love it!



spectacular! X


----------



## Indecisive23

Cartier aaaaaall the way !


----------



## oregonfanlisa

Cakegirl, love your Pasha!!


----------



## sarahlinz4

Cartier for the win! My dream watch is the 36 automatic Ballon Bleu


----------



## horse17

Rolex


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Cartier definitely  just received my first grown-up watch Cartier ballon bleu 36 Automatic and it is stunning!! Good luck with your decision


----------



## Crazy4Hermes

Rolex.
I have both and I actually paid double for my Cartier as what I paid for Rolex. But I love the Rolex more =)


----------



## Notorious Pink

Anyone up for a thread revival? &#128515;

Many people posting to this thread discussed the resale value.....but what if the watches you are considering are both resale? Would that mean you'd be getting a "better" used Cartier for the same price as a used Rolex?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I don't wear a watch. But when I buy jewelry I think of my DD, she is only six months. But all my stuff will be hers. I have thought of getting a nice watch, so it will be a part of a collection I give her. But it will definitely be Cartier. Rolex looks too masculine for me.


----------



## uhpharm01

I like rolex better.


----------



## ShoooSh

Definitely Rolex when it comes to watches ...


----------



## danielG

ShoooSh said:


> Definitely Rolex when it comes to watches ...



which one do you wear ?


----------



## LVoeletters

I'm not a fan of rolex, at that point I would just save more for a Patek or something of that nature. I know the price ranges differ from those brands but I would take my time saving. In regards to Rolex versus Cartier I chose Cartier and am very happy I did. My ballon bleu is classic, but still looks feminine or masculine based on what I'm wearing.


----------



## MorgainePauline

Cartier for me - I like that it is feminine and classic.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Rolex for me.  Always.  Never bought a different maker.


----------



## danielG

EpiFanatic said:


> Rolex for me.  Always.  Never bought a different maker.



do you have some pics of your collection ?


----------



## CarolineJ

Much prefer Cartier watches.  Rolex are not my taste at all.


----------



## caannie

I own three Rolexes and three Cartier. I've worn Rolex for a long time but the Cartier are fairly new to me. I see a lot of pros and cons (mostly pros) with both brands. I personally think the Rolex holds its value better and is better made and more widely known. The Cartier are cool watches and being a different brand that's not instantly recognized by everyone is more fun. 


But value-wise I honestly think the Rolex are more high end and a bit better made.


----------



## EpiFanatic

This is no bling two tone.  Had for 17 years




White gold, With bling, which I think is fabulous.  I love the small watches.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Sorry uploaded too many times.


----------



## etk123

EpiFanatic said:


> This is no bling two tone.  Had for 17 years
> 
> View attachment 2749891
> 
> 
> White gold, With bling, which I think is fabulous.  I love the small watches.
> 
> View attachment 2749895




Beautiful watches! What size is the two tone? I just tried on one just like it.


----------



## EpiFanatic

etk123 said:


> Beautiful watches! What size is the two tone? I just tried on one just like it.


Thanks etk123.  26mm I think.  It's small.  I have a very small wrist.  5.25 inches and I wear my watches very tightly.


----------



## etk123

EpiFanatic said:


> Thanks etk123.  26mm I think.  It's small.  I have a very small wrist.  5.25 inches and I wear my watches very tightly.




Teeny wrist! 26 looks great on you!


----------



## tinabug74

EpiFanatic said:


> This is no bling two tone.  Had for 17 years
> 
> View attachment 2749891
> 
> 
> White gold, With bling, which I think is fabulous.  I love the small watches.
> 
> View attachment 2749895


 
Beautiful watches, but LOVE you diamond ring!


----------



## danielG

EpiFanatic said:


> This is no bling two tone.  Had for 17 years
> 
> View attachment 2749891
> 
> 
> White gold, With bling, which I think is fabulous.  I love the small watches.
> 
> View attachment 2749895




i love both on you ! fantastic! both are feminine and absolutely stunning! 17 years ? it looks brand new. both of it. did you wear it daily ??? thanks for the pics, btw. which size is the silver one ?


----------



## EpiFanatic

danielG said:


> i love both on you ! fantastic! both are feminine and absolutely stunning! 17 years ? it looks brand new. both of it. did you wear it daily ??? thanks for the pics, btw. which size is the silver one ?




Thank you so much.  What a lovely compliment.  I wear the two tone daily.  They are both small, 26 mm.  I wonder if that is the smallest size it comes in.  My mom chooses them for me so I kinda suck at the details.  And I wear them really tight.  I know.  I'm weird.  They basically stick to my wrist unless I forcibly move it.  I have a pink one too.  When I find it I'll take a pic.  I know rolexes aren't usually seen as feminine and pretty as Cartier.  And they are bulkier too, meaning just the depth of them.  I see them as more utilitarian in its look.  But that is what I love about them.  And I hate to say it but I don't do maintenance on them at all.  They say you should.  If I haven't worn it in a couple of months I just reset the time and wind.  I have never noticed mine being off.


----------



## danielG

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you so much.  What a lovely compliment.  I wear the two tone daily.  They are both small, 26 mm.  I wonder if that is the smallest size it comes in.  My mom chooses them for me so I kinda suck at the details.  And I wear them really tight.  I know.  I'm weird.  They basically stick to my wrist unless I forcibly move it.  I have a pink one too.  When I find it I'll take a pic.  I know rolexes aren't usually seen as feminine and pretty as Cartier.  And they are bulkier too, meaning just the depth of them.  I see them as more utilitarian in its look.  But that is what I love about them.  And I hate to say it but I don't do maintenance on them at all.  They say you should.  If I haven't worn it in a couple of months I just reset the time and wind.  I have never noticed mine being off.



i hardly can´t believe it. they are both in such a perfect shape. you don´t do your housework with it, do you ?  yes, pls post a pic when you will find your pink one. LOL, you are crazy ....    dont´t know, where a rolex-watch is located somewhere. i love your post !


----------



## cung

EpiFanatic said:


> This is no bling two tone.  Had for 17 years
> 
> View attachment 2749891
> 
> 
> White gold, With bling, which I think is fabulous.  I love the small watches.
> 
> View attachment 2749895



Love both of them, very classic and feminine. If I ever had a rolex, I would want either one of them


----------



## uhpharm01

EpiFanatic said:


> This is no bling two tone.  Had for 17 years
> 
> View attachment 2749891
> 
> 
> White gold, With bling, which I think is fabulous.  I love the small watches.
> 
> View attachment 2749895


   you're watches are beautiful. I'm getting a Rolex ASAP.


----------



## alessia70

I have both, but i like the Rolex better in terms of practicality. But i love how the Cartier looks, it's very feminine and light, but its definitely a dress watch whilst a Rolex is made for durability.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^ your tank is divine, may I ask what size it is?


----------



## LVoeletters

EpiFanatic said:


> This is no bling two tone.  Had for 17 years
> 
> View attachment 2749891
> 
> 
> White gold, With bling, which I think is fabulous.  I love the small watches.
> 
> View attachment 2749895




I've never preferred rolexes but I love these on you!


----------



## alessia70

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> ^ your tank is divine, may I ask what size it is?


Thanks  It's the smallest size Tank Anglaise. I thought it had a more youthful appearance than the Francaise.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

alessia70 said:


> Thanks  It's the smallest size Tank Anglaise. I thought it had a more youthful appearance than the Francaise.


 
I agree, I prefer Anglaise over Francaise. I am looking forward to purchasing it  If you don't mind me asking what size is your wrist just so I know for reference, the size looks awesome on your wrist! TIA


----------



## Frivole88

Rolex. it's classic and holds its value more.


----------



## alessia70

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> I agree, I prefer Anglaise over Francaise. I am looking forward to purchasing it  If you don't mind me asking what size is your wrist just so I know for reference, the size looks awesome on your wrist! TIA


Thanks  the cartier actually gets more compliments than the rolex, even from people who are oblivious of the watch brands. I have really small wrists, 5 inch. if i had bigger wrists, i wouldve gotten the medium size as the small size has a quartz movement.


----------



## danielG

alessia70 said:


> Thanks  the cartier actually gets more compliments than the rolex, even from people who are oblivious of the watch brands. I have really small wrists, 5 inch. if i had bigger wrists, i wouldve gotten the medium size as the small size has a quartz movement.



hello alessia70,
does the cartier still get more compliments ?
i think the rolex even more holds the value better and can be worn to all type of clothes, for every occasion etc.
for me it´s still the more eye-catcher than a cartier, especially this one. do you have any more pics from it on your wrist ?


----------



## genm

Hi all,
I'm also divided between:

Cartier Tank Anglaise Yellow Gold (S or M)
Rolex Datejust Yellow Gold (28 or 31)
Which one do you prefer? and why?
BTW I love gold but I want less attention to my watch. Thank you in advance!


----------



## bba224

I love both brands. Cartier usually gets my vote. But my pick is the Rolex.


----------



## horse17

genm said:


> Hi all,
> I'm also divided between:
> 
> Cartier Tank Anglaise Yellow Gold (S or M)
> Rolex Datejust Yellow Gold (28 or 31)
> Which one do you prefer? and why?
> BTW I love gold but I want less attention to my watch. Thank you in advance!


For these two specific Styles I would go with the Cartier and I'm a Rolex ownerr


----------



## Gourmetgal

For everyday I would prefer the Rolex because it is a better quality watch...though I would prefer smooth bezel, Roman numerals and a different color dial.


----------



## chessmont

Gourmetgal said:


> For everyday I would prefer the Rolex because it is a better quality watch...though I would prefer smooth bezel, Roman numerals and a different color dial.


Be aware, the gold dial makes it harder to read the time, especially if you aim to keep the watch a long time and get "older" eyesight.  I had a beautiful gold President with gold dial I had to sell cuz I literally could not see the time.  Just something to keep in mind.
I have had this Cartier and liked it, but I am a Rolex gal at heart.  But I prefer for long term ownership white dial with Roman numerals.  So classic!


----------



## nvie

Another vote for the all gold Rolex with white dial and Roman numerals!


----------



## LovingDiamonds

I also have both - actually I have the Tank Francaise in midsize and the small with MOP dial. On a daily basis I love to wear the small Tank as it is so easy, light and slim. You don´t even notice that you are wearing a watch. 3 months ago I added a Rolex in 36 mm to my collection and I still struggle to enjoy wearing it as it is so heavy compared to the small Cartiers! I mean yes it is a huge difference between these two, but still I think for everyday the watch should be small and not too heavy. So my Rolex is the special occasion watch


----------



## nvie

LovingDiamonds said:


> I also have both - actually I have the Tank Francaise in midsize and the small with MOP dial. On a daily basis I love to wear the small Tank as it is so easy, light and slim. You don´t even notice that you are wearing a watch. 3 months ago I added a Rolex in 36 mm to my collection and I still struggle to enjoy wearing it as it is so heavy compared to the small Cartiers! I mean yes it is a huge difference between these two, but still I think for everyday the watch should be small and not too heavy. So my Rolex is the special occasion watch



Agree on that, some watches are so heavy, they are cumbersome. Weight is a major consideration when selecting a daily watch.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Perhaps the question should be “Rolex or Patek?” Because I consider Rolex and Patek to be more collectable and serious quality watches vs Cartier being more of a fashion brand.


----------



## bagsforme

I may have responded to this before but Rolex.  Cartier doesn't keep its value for resale.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Gourmetgal said:


> Perhaps the question should be “Rolex or Patek?” Because I consider Rolex and Patek to be more collectable and serious quality watches vs Cartier being more of a fashion brand.



Hi,

you might want to check out these great articles in regards to Cartier and watches 

https://www.truefacet.com/guide/cartiers-popular-historic-watches/

https://monochrome-watches.com/watchtime-wednesday-history-cartier-tank/

https://www.fratellowatches.com/shut-up-read-the-truth-about-cartier-watches/


While Cartier watches might not be the #1 in holding value (whatever that means to oneself) they are definitely right up there with Rolex - Patek will always be a little different story.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## sdkitty

chessmont said:


> Be aware, the gold dial makes it harder to read the time, especially if you aim to keep the watch a long time and get "older" eyesight.  I had a beautiful gold President with gold dial I had to sell cuz I literally could not see the time.  Just something to keep in mind.
> I have had this Cartier and liked it, but I am a Rolex gal at heart.  But I prefer for long term ownership white dial with Roman numerals.  So classic!


I have a SS rolex with a salmon dial and find it hard to read too.  My prior watch was a movado with no markers and this rolex isn't any easier to read than that watch


----------



## DrDior

Cartier. Rolex are too big for me.


----------



## myztic

I'm looking to purchase a nice watch and wanted some suggestions on what you are LOVING or have in constant rotation?

I was thinking a Cartier Panthere or a Rolex DateJust (not sure on colors though and size)...

any thoughts or suggestions?

(This would be a first fancy/higher end brand watch.)


----------



## Gabs007

I got the Cartier Montre Tank Solo, I am really happy with it (should actually wear it, not have it in a drawer) it is timeless and goes with everything, not in your face, and looks as good with something elegant as it does with jeans


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I’m not a fan of Rolex personally. I bought a two tone Cartier Panthere watch in the small model a few months ago and  absolutely love it. I was  going to rotate it with other watches but haven’t taken it off my wrist other than to shower! It is such an elegant and feminine watch.


----------



## underarmbag

Rolex, all the way. Clean, classic. And slightly tacky but sooo delicious. If you are very feminine it can be a nice accent in your outfits. But both are very solid classics you will get a lot wear out of them and won't regret the investment. But me personally... nothing beats the magic of Rolex for me.


----------



## jtc103

I vote for Rolex but I’m biased as I have it and love it.  But the Cartier Panthere is very nice too.


----------



## 880

i am more a Cartier than Rolex person (for reasons of aesthetics) and I have owned several in each brand. Rolex may hold its value the most (if that’s important to you) and can take more of a beating In that you can swim with it; and if you bang into a wall, it’s just as likely to dent the paint as to be damaged itself. I just think Cartier makes the more beautiful watch.  But, I also like a chunkier mans watch size as it makes me feel more feminine and thinner lol. By the way, your iphone will always have more accurate time than either automatic. Have fun looking and trying them on! I don’t think you can go wrong with either. another tPFer  @Jvj13 posted a thread recently On watch chest on eBay (I’m not familiar with watch chest) but she also linked to a Rolex watch forum that coould be a fun and informative read for you in addition to TPF.  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-preowned-rolex-from-the-watch-chest.1034014/ (I like reading about other people’s passion for watches, bags, jewelry, perfumes and other assorted topics.


----------



## Christofle

Personally, I would recommend going to several dealers that have multiple watch brands to try them all on, since limiting yourself to Cartier and Rolex might make you miss out on some other options. Between the two, the datejust has the most dial/bezel configurations and will be a far more casual option if that's what you are looking for. The Cartier is available in both automatic and quartz versions so if you want a reliable watch with minimal fuss the quartz panthère might be a good option.


----------



## myztic

How would I decide on sizing? It seems larger watch faces are in, but will that stand the test of time?


----------



## Christofle

myztic said:


> How would I decide on sizing? It seems larger watch faces are in, but will that stand the test of time?



35mm is a great size because any smaller and the numbers can sometimes be a pain to read especially as one gets older.

Although if you prefer the chunky look 40-42 mm might be preferable. Also everything is relative to your wrist size!


----------



## originalheather

This is such a personal choice — these are two very different (and beautiful!) watches and I had a similar predicament. I was choosing between a Cartier Ballon Bleu and a Rolex Datejust and ended up going for the Rolex after trying them both on. They both looked great (and I will get the Cartier one day ☺️) but the Rolex just suited my style and wrist the best. The Cartier is more “dressy” and delicate whereas the Rolex is chunkier and “watchy” (my word ). So, it all depends on your style. Can’t go wrong with either — good luck with your decision and let us know what you end up with!


----------



## sdkitty

I think the cartier watch is beautiful but it's a quartz watch, isn't it?  if so, then you're basically paying for jewelry, whereas rolex is a "real" watch.  I'd probably go with rolex but you do have maintenance on a mechanical watch and with the quartz, you may never have to do anything except change the battery.


----------



## 880

myztic said:


> How would I decide on sizing? It seems larger watch faces are in, but will that stand the test of time?


is your Jewelry style classically feminine, then perhaps go smaller (I tend to think of people who like the panthere as classic and feminine, but that’s JMO)
are you more sporty and like oversized jewelry, then go bigger (men’s Rolex oyster, Cartier pasha c etc. at this point, a 35 is almost on the small size for men, so the trend seems here to stay. . .

what’s your body type/wrist size. I’m short but not petite. . . My wrist is large (as per my verdura SA Where I’ve save money bc sadly nothing fits)  So, larger watch is best.

agree with @Christofle, that as one gets older, it’s hard to read a watch thats smaller, and I found rolexes ladies champagne colored dial difficult even when I had better younger eyes

@sdkitty, Cartier Is a jewelry company but watches come in quartz and automatic


----------



## Gourmetgal

Go with an actual watch company...Rolex is a good entry level price point for a quality automatic watch.


----------



## Selenium

Rolex, Classic is the best, always, you know! And it's better to get real watch made by real watch company!


----------



## Christofle

Just a bit of history for those that might be interested:

I’m not entirely sure why Cartier’s historical watchmaking prowess keeps getting forgotten. However Cartier was producing watches before Rolex even existed. In fact they are credited with creating the first men’s watch in 1904 for the pilot Santos.

Moreover Rolex doesn’t have an haute horlogerie branch nor do they use elaborate hand finishing on their movements.

Cartier has been creating some truly technical masterpieces.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Christofle said:


> Just a bit of history for those that might be interested:
> 
> I’m not entirely sure why Cartier’s historical watchmaking prowess keeps getting forgotten. However Cartier was producing watches before Rolex even existed. In fact they are credited with creating the first men’s watch in 1904 for the pilot Santos.
> 
> Moreover Rolex doesn’t have an haute horlogerie branch nor do they use elaborate hand finishing on their movements.
> 
> Cartier has been creating some truly technical masterpieces.
> 
> View attachment 4882679



thankyou for pointing this out!

Cartier is definitely my preferred brand as their models for women are more feminine to me And feel more like jewelry.  I like Rolex for others but I feel it is too masculine looking for me to wear.  Obviously it is a very personal decision.


----------



## sdkitty

Gourmetgal said:


> Go with an actual watch company...Rolex is a good entry level price point for a quality automatic watch.


you call Rolex entry level?  then what is Tissot?  hundreds rather than thousands to buy


----------



## Christofle

sdkitty said:


> you call Rolex entry level?  then what is Tissot?  hundreds rather than thousands to buy



I think what they mean is that it is a good entry to buying ones first “serious” watch.

It can be repaired basically by any watchmaker, parts are easily accessible, maintenance intervals are very long, waterproof/dust proof, “classic”, good resale value, etc...

And in the grand scheme of luxury watches it is considered an entry point into “luxury”. Aka minimal handwork, mostly assembled by robots, mass production, etc... Versus say a Geneva Seal certified watch costing more than a luxury sedan.


----------



## lalame

I like both models but opted to buy a Datejust myself. I think it's a timeless model (maybe more akin to the Tank Francaise) while the Panthere, having more of a specific style, might come and go. I think the Panthere in general is a bit 80's and has come back because the 80's look is really in now. I like it now but I'd be more concerned with getting tired of it at some point.


----------



## sdkitty

Christofle said:


> I think what they mean is that it is a good entry to buying ones first “serious” watch.
> 
> It can be repaired basically by any watchmaker, parts are easily accessible, maintenance intervals are very long, waterproof/dust proof, “classic”, good resale value, etc...
> 
> And in the grand scheme of luxury watches it is considered an entry point into “luxury”. Aka minimal handwork, mostly assembled by robots, mass production, etc... Versus say a Geneva Seal certified watch costing more than a luxury sedan.


yes, compared to a luxury sedan a Rolex is a smaller purchase.  But most people can't afford even a SS Rolex so to call it entry level seems rather out of touch and elitist to me.  Again, you can get a perfecty respectable watch - Tissot, Movado, etc, for much less.
thank you for the explanation though


----------



## Christofle

sdkitty said:


> yes, compared to a luxury sedan a Rolex is a smaller purchase.  But most people can't afford even a SS Rolex so to call it entry level seems rather out of touch and elitist to me.  Again, you can get a perfecty respectable watch - Tissot, Movado, etc, for much less.
> thank you for the explanation though


Or Seiko and Orient 
I feel like too many people watched a certain video on YouTube where three independent watchmakers were asked what they would suggest as first purchase to the enter the luxury world of watches and they pretty much were split between Rolex and Nomos.


----------



## sdkitty

Christofle said:


> Or Seiko and Orient


not familiar with Orient but Seiko is a respectable watch....not a status symbol but nothing wrong with them


----------



## Christofle

sdkitty said:


> not familiar with Orient but Seiko is a respectable watch....not a status symbol but nothing wrong with them



Take a look at both Grand Seiko and Credor and you will see what Seiko is capable of!


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> Take a look at both Grand Seiko and Credor and you will see what Seiko is capable of!


i just went to the grand seiko pop up store a few weeks ago and it was really interesting to hear all about their watches. The aesthetic and workmanship is beautiful. DH and I also had the opportunity to see a Credor, bc One happened to be in this location but we certain,y didn’t expect to see one. I did think the Godzilla watch was eye catching, And more of a fun fashion piece, if you can call any grand seki that.

however, OP is choosing between Rolex and Cartier and I’m not sure if she voiced an opinion re mechanical versus quartz. . . Or would consider Nomos or Gran Seiko some of whose mechanicals May provide more watch for the same amount. I think the iconic entry level gran se is the ss men’s model, but I forgot what its called. . .

@Christofle, i wanted to tell you how much I appreciate your initial post about Cartier (mainly bc I love Cartier; and  the two tone santos was my first Cartier watch decades ago (and I still prefer that line to the panthere). I recall reading that the santos was rhe first purpose specific (pilot/aviator) wristwatch; and that the NYT in 1916 or therabouts dismissed the wristwatch as a fad.  Though patek liked to claim first wrist watch maker status, it was formally Breguet in the late 1700’s (but there were reports of men and women wearing wrist bracelets at least a hundred years before that. I was also fascinated by your discussion on Cartier Prive (so?) so I dug up this article that provided more details. Thanks again! https://www.fratellowatches.com/shut-up-read-the-truth-about-cartier-watches/
also forgot to tell you I loved your recommendation of H Moser adventurine, like a starry sky!  It’s similar to a Lange i was looking at (though DH prefers Lange)! Love your taste!


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> i just went to the grand seiko pop up store a few weeks ago and it was really interesting to hear all about their watches. The aesthetic and workmanship is beautiful. DH and I also had the opportunity to see a Credor, bc One happened to be in this location but we certain,y didn’t expect to see one. I did think the Godzilla watch was eye catching, And more of a fun fashion piece, if you can call any grand seki that.
> 
> however, OP is choosing between Rolex and Cartier and I’m not sure if she voiced an opinion re mechanical versus quartz. . . Or would consider Nomos or Gran Seiko some of whose mechanicals May provide more watch for the same amount. I think the iconic entry level gran se is the ss men’s model, but I forgot what its called. . .



Titanium snowflake


----------



## Gourmetgal

Cartier never made their own watch movements always contracting with other watch makers.  I am not sure if they are now with the haute pieces.  Rolex is one of the few who make the watches completely from start to finis, inside and out including the actual metal alloys.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Christofle said:


> Just a bit of history for those that might be interested:
> 
> I’m not entirely sure why Cartier’s historical watchmaking prowess keeps getting forgotten. However Cartier was producing watches before Rolex even existed. In fact they are credited with creating the first men’s watch in 1904 for the pilot Santos.
> 
> Moreover Rolex doesn’t have an haute horlogerie branch nor do they use elaborate hand finishing on their movements.
> 
> Cartier has been creating some truly technical masterpieces.
> 
> View attachment 4882679



Very interesting, I was unaware of this. Personally I love Cartier watches as I adore jewellery and for me the Panthere functions like a jewellery piece which also happens to tell the time


----------



## Christofle

Gourmetgal said:


> Cartier never made their own watch movements always contracting with other watch makers.  I am not sure if they are now with the haute pieces.  Rolex is one of the few who make the watches completely from start to finis, inside and out including the actual metal alloys.



Historically you are right that JLC, AP, Piaget and others produced the movements but this was historically true for many watch brands.

As for more recent history:
In 2005, Cartier hired Carole Forestier (previously worked for Audemars Piguet and Vancleef&Arpels) to take charge of their “manufacture” division. She led them to stand amongst the greats of AP, Patek and Vacheron on the high end developing Geneva seal watches for Cartier. She’s known as the queen of complications.

On the lower end for 6500$ the Calibre de cartier is their most reasonable manufacture movement in steel. (2010)


----------



## bisousx

underarmbag said:


> Rolex, all the way. Clean, classic. And slightly tacky but sooo delicious. If you are very feminine it can be a nice accent in your outfits. But both are very solid classics you will get a lot wear out of them and won't regret the investment. But me personally... nothing beats the magic of Rolex for me.



This is how I feel, and I'm debating over my upcoming first Rolex purchase. I love that Rolex's Everose will not fade over time. Hubby and I are actually arguing over the size and look - he wants me to wear a dainty and understated watch, and I want it as you said: slightly tacky but so delicious.


----------



## 880

bisousx said:


> slightly tacky but so delicious.


Yay! Pls , pls post pics once you decide! this sounds fantastic!


----------



## Gourmetgal

Perhaps Rolex is to Patek as LV is to Hermes.  Cartier perhaps Chanel?


----------



## abg12

I would go with the Cartier


----------



## Christofle

Gourmetgal said:


> Perhaps Rolex is to Patek as LV is to Hermes.  Cartier perhaps Chanel?



I would say Hermes is A. Lange und Söene because Patek got caught buying up their vintage watches to artificially inflate their value. I don’t think H would do that!


----------



## doni

myztic said:


> I'm looking to purchase a nice watch and wanted some suggestions on what you are LOVING or have in constant rotation?
> 
> I was thinking a Cartier Panthere or a Rolex DateJust (not sure on colors though and size)...
> 
> any thoughts or suggestions?
> 
> (This would be a first fancy/higher end brand watch.)


You cannot go wrong with neither in my opinion, so go for what makes your heart sing.

I wear Rolex. Have had a stainless steel for decades that I only took off for cleaning.
I now also have my mother’s gold Rolex, and I rotate them. My sister kept her Cartier. I am just used to the Rolex but love the Cartier too, although I prefer the Tank and the Santos.

But it is just a question of taste.

On size, my impression is big watches are on the wane. We don’t wear watches to tell the time anymore, so a watch is a very classic thing, almost old-fashioned. I think a more proportionate size is the way to go.


----------



## missie1

I have both Rolex and Cartier watches  and they are totally different. It truly depends on your style and the look your going for.  I find Rolex watches to be bulkier and more casual.   My Balloon is so flat in comparison and feels extra feminine.  Truly you will need both so get the one you love the most first.


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> I would say Hermes is A. Lange und Söene because Patek got caught buying up their vintage watches to artificially inflate their value. I don’t think H would do that!



VCA now has a heritage counter at their Flagship. Verdura also has some heritage pieces.

DH has not yet worn his other watches since getting his  Lange Zeitwork this year and has put his name down for the white gold Odysseus with rubber strap. I was looking at buying a bigger Cartier gold watch (I wear big watches), and realized, for the price of either a gold banded Cartier (the updated gold pasha or Rolex, there are many other brand options, the same retail price or much less. . . For example the Piaget Altiplano (rose gold with a bit of diamond) or a relatively understated gorgeous blue sparkly dial Lange. (I am not personally a fan of Pateks womens lines, though they are popular with many on TPF) 

hope OP wiLL post what she ended up getting!


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> VCA now has a heritage counter at their Flagship. Verdura also has some heritage pieces.
> 
> DH has not yet worn his other watches since getting his  Lange Zeitwork this year and has put his name down for the white gold Odysseus with rubber strap. I was looking at buying a bigger Cartier gold watch (I wear big watches), and realized, for the price of either a gold banded Cartier (the updated gold pasha or Rolex, there are many other brand options, the same retail price or much less. . . For example the Piaget Altiplano (rose gold with a bit of diamond) or a relatively understated gorgeous blue sparkly dial Lange. (I am not personally a fan of Pateks womens lines, though they are popular with many on TPF)
> 
> hope OP wiLL post what she ended up getting!



The altiplano is a gorgeous watch but so are the women’s models by H.Moser Cie (especially their adventurine dial moon phase model).


----------



## Gabs007

Christofle said:


> I think what they mean is that it is a good entry to buying ones first “serious” watch.
> 
> It can be repaired basically by any watchmaker, parts are easily accessible, maintenance intervals are very long, waterproof/dust proof, “classic”, good resale value, etc...
> 
> And in the grand scheme of luxury watches it is considered an entry point into “luxury”. Aka minimal handwork, mostly assembled by robots, mass production, etc... Versus say a Geneva Seal certified watch costing more than a luxury sedan.



I wouldn't recommend this, if a non authorized watch maker repairs a Rolex or replaces a part, you lose your guarantee and it is losing the resale value


----------



## Christofle

Gabs007 said:


> I wouldn't recommend this, if a non authorized watch maker repairs a Rolex or replaces a part, you lose your guarantee and it is losing the resale value


As @Gabs007 said above, using an authorized watch maker who has a parts account is important! 

One thing to note re:Rolex is for vintage watches, when serviced, a RSC watch service requires them to bring the watch back to factory settings, which can seriously impact the re-sale value for vintage Rolex. 

The loss of value is due to the removal of patina and swapping the original parts to modern ones. This is why it is often better to deal with a skilled restorer as they can repair parts rather than simply replacing them.


----------



## sdkitty

Gabs007 said:


> I wouldn't recommend this, if a non authorized watch maker repairs a Rolex or replaces a part, you lose your guarantee and it is losing the resale value


I found a local watch guy who was highly recommended on the Rolex forum and went to him once the watch was out of warranty.  I do think he is authorized but costs less than sending to Rolex and you don't have to deal with the shipping back and forth


----------



## Gabs007

sdkitty said:


> I found a local watch guy who was highly recommended on the Rolex forum and went to him once the watch was out of warranty.  I do think he is authorized but costs less than sending to Rolex and you don't have to deal with the shipping back and forth



A friend had his Rolex repaired by a skilled local watch guy and then tried to sell it, couldn't due to simply a tiny bit being replaced. If somebody doesn't ever want to resell it, it is totally fine, but if there is just a remote possibility of somebody wanting to sell it, I think it is best only done by somebody who is authorized.


----------



## sdkitty

Gabs007 said:


> A friend had his Rolex repaired by a skilled local watch guy and then tried to sell it, couldn't due to simply a tiny bit being replaced. If somebody doesn't ever want to resell it, it is totally fine, but if there is just a remote possibility of somebody wanting to sell it, I think it is best only done by somebody who is authorized.


from my limited knowledge, watches aren't much better than purses to re-sell.  Unless maybe you were comfortable selling your watch and buying another preowned one.  I have an old 14K gold Rolex which is worth very little because it's small and small watches aren't popular now.  I mean Very Little.  The value is less than what I spent on servicing it for years but I got my good out of it I guess.


----------



## Gabs007

sdkitty said:


> from my limited knowledge, watches aren't much better than purses to re-sell.  Unless maybe you were comfortable selling your watch and buying another preowned one.  I have an old 14K gold Rolex which is worth very little because it's small and small watches aren't popular now.  I mean Very Little.  The value is less than what I spent on servicing it for years but I got my good out of it I guess.



I never buy items with the aim to resell, can't be bothered with that, but let's just say compared to other brands some brands hold their value a bit better, that goes out of the window with a replacement part as no company will touch it since it is not classed as original anymore. Anybody who buys jewelry or purses as "investment" has no idea what an investment really is.


----------



## saligator

I have both. The Rolex 31 gets daily wear. The Gold Cartier classic tank stays in the safe most days.


----------



## redhott

I’m a Cartier fan through and through. The Panthere was my first Cartier watch. I’ve added several to my collection over the years. I own a Rolex too - but it is just not as pretty as the Cartier watches.


----------



## buckeyetexan

My vote is for Rolex


----------



## mewt

sdkitty said:


> I have an old 14K gold Rolex which is worth very little because it's small and small watches aren't popular now.  I mean Very Little.  The value is less than what I spent on servicing it for years but I got my good out of it I guess.


I'd love to see your old gold Rolex! I think they're very charming.

As to the original question, I like date on my watch so that rules out Cartier (unless you get it in bigger sizes, which I also don't recommend for daily wear due to comfort). I also prefer round faces for easier reading, and mechanical movements for a bit of 'soul'. So that would tick all Rolex for me.

Your personal preference and style will vary, so there's no right or wrong answer. How do they make you feel? You're not getting a watch for the most accurate time-keeping (otherwise go for digital with atomic time sync function...), but a whimsical wrist companion. They are both timeless, classic pieces but really quite different.

I think Cartier places looks first while Rolex has a form-follows-function design aesthetic. So honestly, I think Cartier _looks_ more elegant on the wrist, but Rolex is just a bigger joy to wear and interact with on a personal level.

And while Cartier does have an impressive horological history, they're much more spread out over a variety of endeavors. Rolex is ultra-focused on JUST watches, keeping a tight lineup and constantly updating them with small but important improvements. I would trust the Rolex to last much longer than Cartier under similar conditions, if that matters to you.

In the end they're both really nice watches so just get what you love on your wrist (be sure to try it on--no amount of internet opinions can replace that)!


----------



## mewt

Oh, a perfect example of how the two differ in design/function/interaction:

Both Cartier and Rolex do a beautiful hidden clasp, but on Cartier watches it uses the butterfly clasp, which requires you to stick your finger inside to open. It can cause a small pinch on your fingernail, and the watch must be fit slightly loose to allow that finger underneath.

Example:






Whereas Rolex's answer is the crownclasp, which you pull gently on the crown from the outside to open, allowing a better fit and ease of opening while remaining secure when closed. It's my favorite type of clasp and I wish more watches offered this mechanism.

Example:





I really like interacting with Rolexes (to play with) and I really like looking at Cartier (on other people's wrists).


----------



## foxgal

Did the OP make a choice? Since I just went through the whole process of choosing my first (and probably only) automatic watch, saying “Rolex or Cartier?” is so limiting. It sounds like just going for brand recognition instead of thinking what one actually wants or needs. Like buying a Ferrari because it’s a Ferrari even though you don’t have a driver’s license.


----------



## sdkitty

mewt said:


> I'd love to see your old gold Rolex! I think they're very charming.
> 
> As to the original question, I like date on my watch so that rules out Cartier (unless you get it in bigger sizes, which I also don't recommend for daily wear due to comfort). I also prefer round faces for easier reading, and mechanical movements for a bit of 'soul'. So that would tick all Rolex for me.
> 
> Your personal preference and style will vary, so there's no right or wrong answer. How do they make you feel? You're not getting a watch for the most accurate time-keeping (otherwise go for digital with atomic time sync function...), but a whimsical wrist companion. They are both timeless, classic pieces but really quite different.
> 
> I think Cartier places looks first while Rolex has a form-follows-function design aesthetic. So honestly, I think Cartier _looks_ more elegant on the wrist, but Rolex is just a bigger joy to wear and interact with on a personal level.
> 
> And while Cartier does have an impressive horological history, they're much more spread out over a variety of endeavors. Rolex is ultra-focused on JUST watches, keeping a tight lineup and constantly updating them with small but important improvements. I would trust the Rolex to last much longer than Cartier under similar conditions, if that matters to you.
> 
> In the end they're both really nice watches so just get what you love on your wrist (be sure to try it on--no amount of internet opinions can replace that)!


my old rolex is in storage but similar to this one.  someone trying to sell for $3,000 on ebay








						Ladies Rolex Cellini Geneve Ref.3802 27mm 18k Gold Hand-Wind, c.1970s LV873BLK  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Ladies Rolex Cellini Geneve Ref.3802 27mm 18k Gold Hand-Wind, c.1970s LV873BLK at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## sdkitty

foxgal said:


> Did the OP make a choice? Since I just went through the whole process of choosing my first (and probably only) automatic watch, saying “Rolex or Cartier?” is so limiting. It sounds like just going for brand recognition instead of thinking what one actually wants or needs. Like buying a Ferrari because it’s a Ferrari even though you don’t have a driver’s license.


what did you get?


----------



## foxgal

sdkitty said:


> what did you get?



A Longines....so happy with it!


----------



## sdkitty

foxgal said:


> A Longines....so happy with it!
> 
> View attachment 4934392


very nice...and cost less than rolex or cartier?  I never shopped longines


----------



## foxgal

sdkitty said:


> very nice...and cost less than rolex or cartier?  I never shopped longines



Much less! MSRP on this model is around $2000 US, but I scored it just over $1000 because it was being discontinued. There are quartz versions still available at around $1400. It’s called the Conquest Classic.

Longines actually has a very long history in watchmaking. They were founded in Switzerland in 1832, long before Rolex! They also make a really beautiful tank-style called the DolceVita.


----------



## Kissmark

Currently I have a Rolex Date Just 26mm in SS and White gold, silver face with diamond markers, jubilee bracelet and the Rolex bezel. I also have a J12.

I purchase almost 15 years ago without doing too much research, and now the Rolex just seems too small for me. So I am thinking to get something with a larger, simple face. I've narrowed it down to:
Rolex Oyster Perpetual 34mm smooth bezel and oyster bracelet
Cartier Santos Dumont SM
Carter Panthere M

Now out of the three, my favorite is the Perpetual. But the problem is that it is quite hard to find and the Rolex boutiques near me dont do search or hold etc. So I just have to keep on calling until I get lucky.

Or, I can get the Cartier right away.

What do you guys think. Which one looks the best?


----------



## limom

Go for the perpetual. The other ones would be place holders, imho.


----------



## papertiger

Rolex P 34. 

The others are not competitors in this race.


----------



## vanbruntsa

Rolex!


----------



## Swanky

Agreed, Rolex!


----------



## Taiwo92

Rolex!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Rolex...


----------



## Jayda

Rolex 1000%


----------



## BPick987654

Rolex for me too


----------



## mrs moulds

Hands down, the Rolex!


----------



## Kissmark

Wow guys thanks so much for the comments. I guess I will wait to get lucky with the Rolex!


----------



## Kissmark

Thank you! Yeah I think I will go with that one, Santos Dumont, if I end up getting a Cartier 



amandagreenland said:


> Either of the Cartier would be nice  The one with the leatherstrap looks better in my view.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Prefer Rolex over Cartier any day but I don’t really like the dial of that Rolex.  It looks masculine.


----------



## A bottle of Red

The rolex face is super dark ; i think the middle cartier looks best on you.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I always love a watch with a black dial. Classic with a little edge of glam.

(Personally I own just two watches, one with a white dial and one with a black dial. Between the two of them, I think they go with every outfit/occasion/season.)


----------



## Hq8

First Rolex later cartier Santos dumont


----------



## ceya

Bigger Rolex


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I like the Rolex on your wrist the best, and I am a Cartier person.


----------



## Cams

Wow loved reading all your interesting points, I think in the end it comes down to choice. Cartier watches are stunning, personally Rolex fan all the way.








						10 things every Rolex owner should know
					

A rare look inside the Rolex watch factory.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## limom

Cams said:


> Wow loved reading all your interesting points, I think in the end it comes down to choice. Cartier watches are stunning, personally Rolex fan all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 things every Rolex owner should know
> 
> 
> A rare look inside the Rolex watch factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com


Great article.


----------



## [-c-h-a-]

I tend to prefer pieces that not a lot of people like or know so I was never a fan of Rolex. Everytime someone gets asked what their dream watch is, it's almost always a Rolex so that unfortunately put me off a perfectly good brand, which is quite unfortunate! So personally, Cartier


----------



## Gourmetgal

[-c-h-a-] said:


> I tend to prefer pieces that not a lot of people like or know so I was never a fan of Rolex. Everytime someone gets asked what their dream watch is, it's almost always a Rolex so that unfortunately put me off a perfectly good brand, which is quite unfortunate! So personally, Cartier


Hmmm, there’s a reason so many people consider Rolex a dream watch!  BTW, the article posted above is excellent.


----------



## [-c-h-a-]

Gourmetgal said:


> Hmmm, there’s a reason so many people consider Rolex a dream watch!  BTW, the article posted above is excellent.



Absolutely! I found when the majority goes for something, I will almost always pick something else. It's somewhat a bizarre attitude. Hence, why I said it's unfortunately put me off a perfectly good brand.

My dream watch is AP and when people ask me, I get a lot of blank looks. That's exactly what I prefer.


----------



## lalame

I think it depends on your crowd... seems like almost every celebrity has an AP these days. I've noticed about equal Rolex and Cartier owners among people I know but it could be an age thing. I feel like Cartier may be a little more in style for younger people these days.


----------



## Cams

Rolex VS Cartier
					

Undecided on whether you should buy a Rolex or Cartier watch? Read this benchmark of luxury watchmakers Rolex VS Cartier to determine which is best for you.




					www.prestigetime.com
				




We all different and like deferent things, that’s what make us special, but Rolex watch craftsmanship is amazing.


----------



## limom

[-c-h-a-] said:


> Absolutely! I found when the majority goes for something, I will almost always pick something else. It's somewhat a bizarre attitude. Hence, why I said it's unfortunately put me off a perfectly good brand.
> 
> My dream watch is AP and when people ask me, I get a lot of blank looks. That's exactly what I prefer.


Audemars Piguet?
There are so many great watches makers, why only choose one brand?
Here in NYC, Patek is huge in some cercles.
Rolex is practical. Solid, pragmatic and reliable. And instantly recognizable.


----------



## Gourmetgal

[-c-h-a-] said:


> Absolutely! I found when the majority goes for something, I will almost always pick something else. It's somewhat a bizarre attitude. Hence, why I said it's unfortunately put me off a perfectly good brand.
> 
> My dream watch is AP and when people ask me, I get a lot of blank looks. That's exactly what I prefer.


I actually tend to shy away from what the in crowd is obsessing over, too but I also appreciate quality and the legacy of a brand.  I have mostly Rolex and Patek for that reason and very little designer branded jewelry beyond that.  I don’t like seeing my exact watches everywhere and that’s the especially nice thing about Rolex...there are so many iterations.


----------



## [-c-h-a-]

I'm not a watch person, I have an Omega watch which I probably haven't worn in over 2-3 years. Such a waste... Patek Phillipe is an amazing brand too! But if I were to have 1 watch _only_ until the day I die, I choose AP. It's a personal preference.

I have nothing against Rolex. And for probably the 3rd time in this thread, it's a perfectly good brand, they make excellent watches.

Good day ladies. We're digressing and hijacking the thread. If anyone still wants to question why my dream watch isn't Rolex, pm me maybe? Lol.


----------



## meomeo1010

I say Rolex! I love the datejust model in the jubilee bracelet and fluted bezel. I might be biased though as I like Rolex as a brand for watches and Cartier for jewellery though.


----------



## lindaaaa

I personally prefer the style / look of Cartier watches over Rolex, but I also prefer square / rectangular over circular


----------



## castortroy666

If you are a woman I prefer the elegant feminine look of Cartier over Rolex in most cases.


----------



## Obsessed_girl

Of course rolex , i have  tow tone datejust full diamonds bazel and from inside , was my wedding gift ten years ago , classic now the price increased in this ten years. Go for rolex


----------



## tosh

Rolex!


----------



## ChanelCartier

I hear Rolex are in short supply at the moment.


----------



## Lux.

I love the versatility I have with my DateJust. I like that it is a unisex design.
Cartier Panthere is nice if your style/vibe is very classically feminine.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Considering that this post is nearly a year old, I wonder which op decided on?


----------



## Minimalist_Chic

Bumping up this thread. I’ve always preferred a Rolex watch over the Cartier. I’ve now thinking about getting a Cartier piece due to the Rolex shortage. I really want one classic timepiece item. I still need to try the Cartier on again,
last time I tried one I was a little underwhelmed, but now starting to really like the square faced dial.

reasons for Rolex date just without diamonds in silver
holds their value
black face - I like the slightly edgy look with my feminine looks
classic

Not sure about my chances of getting the watch in the combination that I want

reasons for Cartier Panthere de Cartier or Tank without diamonds in silver
slightly cheaper
no shortage, can get one relatively straight away without purchase history
Slightly more feminine
slightly different look - I don’t have a square face watch
don’t need to wear one everyday - I don’t wear my luxury items to work so if I don’t wear a Rolex I will need to find a way to maintain. With the Cartier if I don’t wear it everyday I can getaway without maintaining it.

if I do decide to get the Cartier I know I will still want a black face dial watch so may just get cheap watch to also have in my wardrobe To get that slightly edgy look.

For those with Rolex or Cartier what made you pick one over the other if on the fence between these two. I still really like the Rolex, just unsure about my chances as I have no purchase history, I am willing to wait if I need to, I’d rather just get the right watch for me.

Cartier or Rolex?


----------



## Minimalist_Chic

Deciding between the two, any opinions. Im leaning towards Cartier but nervous I will regret it because of the increasing price of Rolex, the shortage.

Rolex Datejust


Cartier Panthere


----------



## sdkitty

Minimalist_Chic said:


> Deciding between the two, any opinions. Im leaning towards Cartier but nervous I will regret it because of the increasing price of Rolex, the shortage.
> 
> Rolex Datejust
> View attachment 5387940
> 
> Cartier Panthere
> View attachment 5387944


I like both.  The cartier looks dressier and more feminine to me.  Is the cartier quartz?  if so, then no maintenance.  but to me, I wanted Rolex because it was a "real" watch, not quartz.  with a quartz watch I think you're paying more for jewelry.


----------



## cathybscloset

Minimalist_Chic said:


> Deciding between the two, any opinions. Im leaning towards Cartier but nervous I will regret it because of the increasing price of Rolex, the shortage.
> 
> Rolex Datejust
> View attachment 5387940
> 
> Cartier Panthere
> View attachment 5387944



I am a Cartier girl (I have the Francaise SS, the Santos G/SS, and a Must Tank), but I have to add that I still vacillate about purchasing a Rolex for my collection simply because the design is so distinct and timeless.  I'm not much for diamond embellishments, but I am leaning towards the Rolex--especially given the shortage! There are so many items I look back on and wish I had scooped before everything went insane, so I take that as a sign. You can't go wrong, either way though, so best wishes!


----------



## hlzpenguin

Just want to chime in. Several years ago, I always told myself that I really want a Cartier watch and that would be the only watch I would buy as a luxury watch. Then several years later, I ended up buying a Rolex watch.....and I do not regret at all .


----------



## MaggyH

hlzpenguin said:


> Just want to chime in. Several years ago, I always told myself that I really want a Cartier watch and that would be the only watch I would buy as a luxury watch. Then several years later, I ended up buying a Rolex watch.....and I do not regret at all .


Which Rolex did you get?


----------



## Hanash

cartier is a more delicate watch and more available in the smaller sizes.... Rolex tends to also be a weightier watch


----------



## hlzpenguin

MaggyH said:


> Which Rolex did you get?


34 OP pink.


----------



## hammerofdawn

Both


----------



## Pursecake

hammerofdawn said:


> Both



I also agree to have both! haha


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

I have always dreamed of owning a Cartier Pasha, but this was in the late 90's and over the years, I gravitated more towards a Rolex. I always wanted a vintage Rolex, so I found one from 1966. At first I wasn't too thrilled with it since it was 34mm and just looked really small on me, but then I wanted a larger one, so I quickly found one that was preowned on eBay. I purchased the 36mm Rolex Datejust with a white dial, fluted 18K WG bezel, diamond markers and a SS Jubilee bracelet. I love it!


----------



## AlMk

I would always advise Rolex, but I'm afraid this is an exception. Cartier is a good buy; they give a warranty of 8 years now. It is a worldwide brand that is very popular among women. In this case, the choice should be made according to the buyer's preferences. I decided to please my wife and bought her a Cartier watch, complete with a watch winder. I was very pleased to see how happy she was at the sight of this gift. She always wears it to work and on vacation; there is no such thing that she doesn't wear it. I think you will not regret the purchase as well as I do.


----------



## atlantique

For elegant occasions I prefer CARTIER, for sporty outfits the ROLEX.  Both are made in Switzerland, (I'm Swiss )


----------

